# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  διακοπή φαρμάκων

## coma

καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα...
είμαι διπολική παίρνω φάρμακα εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχω υποτροπιάσει, δηλαδή δεν έχω πάθει επεισόδιο εδώ και 6 χρόνια.
θα ήθελα να απεξαρτηθώ από τα φάρμακα..παίρνω αντιψυχωτικό (σολιάν ) και σταθεροποιητή (τριλεπτάλ).
υπάρχει κάποιος από σας που τα κατάφερε χωρίς φάρμακα; 
θα ήθελα πολύ να τον γνωρίσω...............

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου coma !!  :Smile:  Eιναι πολυ ευχαριστο το οτι 6 χρονια εισαι σταθεροποιημενη κ δεν εχεις υποτροπιασει !! 
Κοιτα επειδη η διπολικη διαταραχη ειναι δυσκολη ασθενεια κ δεν ξερεις καποια στιγμη απο που μπορει να σου προκυψει κανα επεισοδιο κ να χεις πισωγυρισματα, καλο θα ηταν να το συζητησεις με το γιατρο σου κ αν ειναι να ελαττωσεις τη δοση που παιρνεις...
θελεις τελειως να τα κοψεις?? αυτο πιστευω πρεπει να γινει πολυ προσεκτικα κ σε συννενοηση με το γιατρο...
κι εγω θα ηθελα να ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος διπολικος χωρις φαρμακα !! 
υπαρχει κανεις αραγε που την παλευει χωρις ?? :P

----------


## pelariry

> δηλαδή δεν έχω πάθει επεισόδιο εδώ και 6 χρόνια.


επιμένεις?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ?
ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ!
ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ.
ΕΜΕΝΑ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ,ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ!ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!
Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 19 ΤΗΣ!ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ¨ΝΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ!
ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ!
Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΙΑΤΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΕΙΗΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ.

----------


## amelie74

coma,

ειμαι και γω διπολικη και παιρνω φαρμακα εδω και πολλα χρονια.
δεν σου κρυβω οτι με στενοχωρει και μενα αφανταστα το γεγονος οτι παιρνω φαρμακα,οχι απο ρατσιστικης πλευρας αλλα λογω των παρενεργειων που αυτα προκαλουν.
απο την αλλη παλι,δεν θα ηθελα με τιποτα να ξαναπερασω τον γολγοθα μιας βαρβατης υποτροπης.
γι' αυτο και εχω συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα οτι θα τα παιρνω μια ζωη.


εσυ για ποιο λογο θελεις να απεξαρτηθεις?
λογω παρενεργειων?
ο γιατρος σου τι λεει σχετικα με αυτον τον προβληματισμο σου?
το εχεις συζητησει μαζι του?

οσο για το ερωτημα σου σχετικα με το αν καποιος διπολικος τα καταφερε χωρις φαρμακα δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω αλλα παλιοτερα γνωριζα προσωπικα εναν διπολικο που δεν επαιρνε τα φαρμακα του αλλα το τιμημα που πληρωνε για αυτη την επιλογη του, ηταν πιστεψε με πολυ βαρυ.
παρα πολυ...

ειλικρινα δεν βλεπω τον λογο να θελεις να παρεις τετοιο μεγαλο ρισκο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

AMELIE,ΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ?
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ,ΤΟΠΑΜΑΚ 400ΜΓ.ΣΕΡΟΚΟΥΕΛ400ΜΓ,ΕΦΕΞΟΡ 300ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ(ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑ 75),ΡΕΜΕΡΟΝ 45.ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> coma,
> 
> 
> 
> οσο για το ερωτημα σου σχετικα με το αν καποιος διπολικος τα καταφερε χωρις φαρμακα δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω αλλα παλιοτερα γνωριζα προσωπικα εναν διπολικο που δεν επαιρνε τα φαρμακα του αλλα το τιμημα που πληρωνε για αυτη την επιλογη του, ηταν πιστεψε με πολυ βαρυ.
> παρα πολυ...


ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΙΠΑ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 19 ΤΗΣ,ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 54,ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΔΕΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΕΣΑ 10 ΜΠΑΤΣΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ.ΕΧΕΙ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΤΕΡΙΓΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ,ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΥΠΕΘΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΩ?ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΕΣ,ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ,ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ,ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ,ΣΤΗΝ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑ,ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΖΑΝΗ.
ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΖΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ!
ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ!

----------


## coma

καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.......το ξέρω και εγώ φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ μην πάθω επεισόδιο...έχω αυτήν την αρρώστια από τα 25, σήμερα είμαι 36 και έχω περάσει όλα κι όλα 2 μεγάλα επεισόδια.....τώρα δόξα τω θεώ είμαι μια χαρά με τα φάρμακα που παίρνω απλά με το σολιάν δεν έχω περίοδο εδώ και πολύ καιρό. άλλες παρενέργειες δεν έχω..εντάξει λίγο παραπάνω όρεξη και λίγα παραπάνω κιλάκια γιατι ο μεταβολισμός χωρίς περίοδο είναι στον πάτο..τον τελευταίο καιρό έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται "βγαίνοντας από τα ψυχοφάρμακα" και μιλάει για ασθενείς που διέκοψαν επιτυχώς τη λήψη ψυχοφαρμάκων και έτσι μου μπήκαν ιδέες...τι να πω ρε παιδιά..αυτοί πως τα κατάφεραν σε Γερμανία, Αμερική και αλλού;;εμείς γιατί όχι...;;;;;;;;

ξέρω γω ρωτάω, ρητορικό ερώτημα. 
τώρα αν το πω στο γιατρό μου ξέρω τι θα μου πει..αυτός είναι σίγουρα αντίθετος ..εδώ το λίθιο που μου έκανε χίλιες παρενέργειες έκανε αμάν και πως να το κόψουμε..
θα το συζητήσω πάντως αύριο που έχω συνεδρία και θα σας πω τα νεότερα......
πάντως μην το βάζετε κάτω παιδιά
φιλιά πολλά σε όλους τους διπολικούληδες που είναι αδέρφια μου

----------


## carrot

Ολοι αδέλφια είμαστε.. λολ. 
Νομίζω πως ο γιατρός θα είναι κατά της διακοπής των φαρμάκων. Είναι κατανοητό ωστόσο ότι οι παρενέργιες δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο. Θα βρείς και διάφορα άρθρα στο δύκτιο περί διακοπής φαρμάκων. Το πρόβλημα κατ΄εμέ είναι το πόσο ευχαριστημένος είναι κάποιος από τον εαυτό του και τη ζωή που ζει.. σε σχέση με αυτό που επιθυμεί και αυτό που συγκρίνει (οικονομική, κοινωνική κατάσταση για παράδειγμα, υγεία γενικά, ερωτική ζωή, οικογενιακά) ...αν νιώθεις ότι είσαι καλά κτλ. Κάποιοι τα καταφέρνουν καλύτερα και άλλοι χειρότερα (όπως στο να ξεπεράσουν ένα ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο). Αν πιστεύεις ότι έχεις μάθει τον εαυτό σου και ότι μπορείς να βασίζεσαι επάνω του τότε γιατί όχι? Θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Στις ψυχώσεις πάντως έχω διαβάσει για ανθρώπους που τα έκοψαν και μετά από λίγα χρόνια ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα.... Επομένως με προσοχή...

----------


## amelie74

> AMELIE,ΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ?
> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ,ΤΟΠΑΜΑΚ 400ΜΓ.ΣΕΡΟΚΟΥΕΛ400ΜΓ,ΕΦΕΞΟΡ 300ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ(ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑ 75),ΡΕΜΕΡΟΝ 45.ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ!
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!


Μαρια,
παιρνω zyprexa (για σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης) ,remeron (για την καταθλιψη) και αγχολυτικα.
η βασικοτερη παρενεργεια τοσο του zyprexa , οσο και του remeron ειναι οτι ανοιγουν τρομερα την ορεξη για φαι , με αποτελεσμα να εχω παχυνει πολυ,ενω ειχα υπαρξει πολυ αδυνατη στο παρελθον.

----------


## amelie74

> φιλιά πολλά σε όλους τους διπολικούληδες που είναι αδέρφια μου


πολυ ομορφο αυτο που εγραψες coma!
και γω ετσι τους αισθανομαι ολους τους διπολικους.
σαν αδερφια μου. :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

KAI ΕΓΩ ΠΗΡΑ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ!
ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΙΦΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ,ΣΕ 9 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ 30 ΚΙΛΑ!
ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ!
ΑΛΛΟΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ 60 ΚΙΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ 127!
ΕΒΑΛΑ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΑ ΑΛΛΟ!
ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΣΤΑ 73 ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΗΡΑ 10 ΠΑΛΙ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ,ΧΟΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΕΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΩΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ!
ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.......το ξέρω και εγώ φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ μην πάθω επεισόδιο...έχω αυτήν την αρρώστια από τα 25, σήμερα είμαι 36 και έχω περάσει όλα κι όλα 2 μεγάλα επεισόδια.....τώρα δόξα τω θεώ είμαι μια χαρά με τα φάρμακα που παίρνω απλά με το σολιάν δεν έχω περίοδο εδώ και πολύ καιρό. άλλες παρενέργειες δεν έχω..εντάξει λίγο παραπάνω όρεξη και λίγα παραπάνω κιλάκια γιατι ο μεταβολισμός χωρίς περίοδο είναι στον πάτο..τον τελευταίο καιρό έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται "βγαίνοντας από τα ψυχοφάρμακα" και μιλάει για ασθενείς που διέκοψαν επιτυχώς τη λήψη ψυχοφαρμάκων και έτσι μου μπήκαν ιδέες...τι να πω ρε παιδιά..αυτοί πως τα κατάφεραν σε Γερμανία, Αμερική και αλλού;;εμείς γιατί όχι...;;;;;;;;
> 
> ξέρω γω ρωτάω, ρητορικό ερώτημα. 
> τώρα αν το πω στο γιατρό μου ξέρω τι θα μου πει..αυτός είναι σίγουρα αντίθετος ..εδώ το λίθιο που μου έκανε χίλιες παρενέργειες έκανε αμάν και πως να το κόψουμε..
> θα το συζητήσω πάντως αύριο που έχω συνεδρία και θα σας πω τα νεότερα......
> πάντως μην το βάζετε κάτω παιδιά
> φιλιά πολλά σε όλους τους διπολικούληδες που είναι αδέρφια μου


ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ,ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> πολυ ομορφο αυτο που εγραψες coma!
> και γω ετσι τους αισθανομαι ολους τους διπολικους.
> σαν αδερφια μου.


κι εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ αυτο που εγραψε!!!
κι εγω ετσι αισθανομαι για οσους πασχουν απο διπολικη διαταραχη, ομοιοπαθης κι εγω.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
φιλακια κ σε σενα coma !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μαρια,
> παιρνω zyprexa (για σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης) ,remeron (για την καταθλιψη) και αγχολυτικα.
> η βασικοτερη παρενεργεια τοσο του zyprexa , οσο και του remeron ειναι οτι ανοιγουν τρομερα την ορεξη για φαι , με αποτελεσμα να εχω παχυνει πολυ,ενω ειχα υπαρξει πολυ αδυνατη στο παρελθον.


Κι εμενα μου τη σπαν πολυ οι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων.... σε σημειο που ορισμενες φορες μπορει να κανουν δυσλειτουργικη τη ζωη σου η να σε επηρεαζουν κ σε αλλα πραγματα, οπως πχ στην κριση, στην αντιληψη, στο διαβασμα, στις σχεσεις με τους αλλους κτλ...

Ρε συ αμελι δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω αλλα ειναι πολυ βαρια ρε συ αυτα που παιρνεις κ εχουν περισσοτερες παρενεργειες σε σχεση με αλλα!! Το ξυπρεξα μου το δινανε με το ζορι οταν ειχα νευρικη ανορεξια κ ειναι το χειροτερο κωλοφαρμακο που υπαρχει, φερνει τρομερη υπνηλια κ αυξηση βαρους σε σημειο ειχα βαλει 17 κιλα σε 2 μηνες!! αλλα οκ πες ημουν ανορεξικη επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να βαλω κιλα... αλλα ρε συ κριμα ειναι να εχεις τοσες παρενεργειες γιατι δεν τον λες να σου αλλαξει τα φαρμακα η να σου μειωσει τη δοση??

Εγω αυτα που παιρνω (τοπαμακ κ αμπιλιφαι) δεν προκαλουν αυξηση ορεξης κ βαρους γιατι δεν θα το αντεχα με τιποτα κατι τετοιο... εχω ομως αλλες παρενεργειες που μου τη σπαν αφορητα οπως πχ οτι τρεμουν τα χερια μου οταν παω να κανω κατι που πρεπει να ειμαι σταθερη κ ηρεμη (πχ το παθαινω οταν βαφω νυχια η ισιωνω τα μαλλια μου) επισης μουδιαζουν τα ποδια μου, εχω πονοκεφαλο, εξαψεις κα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ?
> ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ!
> ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ.
> ΕΜΕΝΑ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ,ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ!ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 19 ΤΗΣ!ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ¨ΝΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ!
> ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ!
> Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΙΑΤΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΕΙΗΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ.


Μπραβο ρε συ..... Τελεια.... Μου εφτιαξες τη μερα.... τι να πω.....
Δεν μπορω να διαβαζω γαμωτο τετοια πραγματα...... δεν μπορω να συνειδητοποιησω οτι θα ειμαι μια ζωη διπολικη κ οτι αυτη η κωλοαρρωστια θα καθοριζει τη ζωη μου κ θα μου ρχονται επεισοδια καθε λιγο κ δεν θα μπορω να ζησψ φυσιολογικα..... δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτω ευκολα, αν κ το παλευω.....
Το χω διαβασει οτι ειναι ανιατη κ πρεπει να παιρνεις φαρμακα μια ζωη, αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτω... δεν ξερω αν θα το αποδεχτω κ ποτε.....
Γαμωτο ειμαι 20 χρονων δεν μου αξιζει κατι τετοιο δεν ειμουν ετσι εγω παλια δεν επρεπε να παθω αυτο το πραγμα, δεν θελω να ζησω ετσι, δεν θελω να ειμαι μια ζωη με φαρμακα για να μην κανω επεισοδιο.... Ηδη εχει καταστραφει αρκετα η ζωη μου γαμωτο δεν αντεχω αλλο με πιασαν τα κλαματα παλι νιωθω οτι θελω να χαρακωθω δεν ειμαι καλα βλεπω ατομα της ηλικιας μου να ειναι μες στην ακλυτερη φαση κ να ζουν τη ζωη τους κ θελω κι εγω γαμωτο δεν θα με καταστρεψει εμενα η διπολικη διαταραχη...
μου τη δινουν κ τα φαρμακα αλλα φοβαμαι να τα κοψω γιατι ολοι μου λενε οτι θα παθω επεισοδιο.... ναι κι αμα τα παιρνω δηλαδη δεν θα παθω ποτε.... κ επισης δεν βρισκω κακο αμα καποιος ειναι σταθεροποιημενος 6 χρονια να τα κοψει.. αμα παθεις επεισοδιο τα ξαναρχιζεις.. βεβαια τα κοβεις σταδιακα....
ΤΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?? ΔΕΝ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ Κ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΑΙ.... ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ..........:P

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Μπραβο ρε συ..... Τελεια.... Μου εφτιαξες τη μερα.... τι να πω.....
> Δεν μπορω να διαβαζω γαμωτο τετοια πραγματα...... δεν μπορω να συνειδητοποιησω οτι θα ειμαι μια ζωη διπολικη κ οτι αυτη η κωλοαρρωστια θα καθοριζει τη ζωη μου κ θα μου ρχονται επεισοδια καθε λιγο κ δεν θα μπορω να ζησψ φυσιολογικα..... δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτω ευκολα, αν κ το παλευω.....
> Το χω διαβασει οτι ειναι ανιατη κ πρεπει να παιρνεις φαρμακα μια ζωη, αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτω... δεν ξερω αν θα το αποδεχτω κ ποτε.....
> Γαμωτο ειμαι 20 χρονων δεν μου αξιζει κατι τετοιο δεν ειμουν ετσι εγω παλια δεν επρεπε να παθω αυτο το πραγμα, δεν θελω να ζησω ετσι, δεν θελω να ειμαι μια ζωη με φαρμακα για να μην κανω επεισοδιο.... Ηδη εχει καταστραφει αρκετα η ζωη μου γαμωτο δεν αντεχω αλλο με πιασαν τα κλαματα παλι νιωθω οτι θελω να χαρακωθω δεν ειμαι καλα βλεπω ατομα της ηλικιας μου να ειναι μες στην ακλυτερη φαση κ να ζουν τη ζωη τους κ θελω κι εγω γαμωτο δεν θα με καταστρεψει εμενα η διπολικη διαταραχη...
> μου τη δινουν κ τα φαρμακα αλλα φοβαμαι να τα κοψω γιατι ολοι μου λενε οτι θα παθω επεισοδιο.... ναι κι αμα τα παιρνω δηλαδη δεν θα παθω ποτε.... κ επισης δεν βρισκω κακο αμα καποιος ειναι σταθεροποιημενος 6 χρονια να τα κοψει.. αμα παθεις επεισοδιο τα ξαναρχιζεις.. βεβαια τα κοβεις σταδιακα....
> ΤΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?? ΔΕΝ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ Κ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΑΙ.... ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ..........:P


LACRYMOSA MOY!ΚΑΡΔΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ!ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΑΨΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΡΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ!
ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΕΨΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ Η΄ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ!
ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ!
ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ?ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ?
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ?ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ!
ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΣΤΑ 19 ΤΗΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ.
ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΑ 22ΤΗΣ,ΞΕΚΗΝΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΗΣΕ!
ΕΓΙΝΕ Ο ΤΡΟΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ,ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ!
ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 18 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 30!
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ,ΗΜΟΥΝ 14 ΕΤΩΝ.
ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ 30 ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΩ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΩ?ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑ?
21..22..23..24..25..26...27..28..29..ΞΕΦΥΓΑ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!29 ΜΙΣΟ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!/Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ,ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ!
ΠΕΡΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΑΝΑΣΑ,ΟΥΦ!ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ!
34 ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ,Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ,ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ!
ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ?ΠΕΝΘΟΣ!ΔΥΣΤΗΧΙΑ!ΓΙΑΤΙ?Τ ΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΦΥΓΑ!ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 30 ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ,ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ!ΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ?
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΕΟΣ ΜΑΣ,ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ!
ΕΙΣΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΝΑΙ!ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ,ΟΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΥΝ,ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ Η ΔΟΠΟΛΙΚΗ!
ΕΓΩ ΣΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ,ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΥΣΤΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΥΤΡΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa μου,
μην απελπιζεσαι κουκλα μου για το οτι θα πρεπει να παιρνεις για μια ζωη τα φαρμακα.
σκεψου ποσοι απο μας ειμαστε στην ιδια μοιρα με σενα.
σκεψου ποσοι διπολικοι υπαρχουν στον πλανητη που παιρνοντας την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,οχι απλα ειναι λειτουργικοι αλλα ορισμενοι μεγαλουργουν.
σκεψου ποσοι ανθρωποι υποφερουν απο αλλες ανιατες παθησεις και πρεπει και αυτοι να παιρνουν για μια ζωη φαρμακα (αυτοανοσα, διαβητης κλπ κλπ )

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μαρια σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.... μου δινει δυναμη κ κουραγιο να προχωρησω....

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να παλευεις κατι τετοιο κ να ξερεις οτι θα το χεις μια ζωη κ οτι δεν θεραπευεται ποτε, αυτο ειναι που με ενοχλει περισσοτερο απ ολα συν το γεγονος οτι θα πρεπει να παιρνω φαρμακα οσο ζησω... δεν θελω ομως ετσι να ζησω, αν αυτο ειναι ζωη να την βρασω τοτε... νιωθω οτι ειμαι καταδικασμενη κ πραγματι ειμαι απο τοτε μου διαγνωστηκε η δδ εχουν ερθει τα πανω κατω στη ζωη μου κ εχω καταστραφει ως ατομο κ δεν νομιζω οτι θα ξαναγινω ποτε οπως ημουν παλια...

Δεν αντεχω μονο που το σκεφτομαι, οτι πλεον θα εχω αυτο το πραγμα να με ακολουθει παντου κ να ρυθμιζει τη ζωη μου σαν να μην μπορω πλεον να διαχειριζομαι εγω τον εαυτο μου κ τα συναισθηματα μου.... 

Προσπαθω γενικα να ειμαι δυνατη κ να μην τα πολυψαχνω αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο, ειναι στιγμες που πραγματικα θελω να πεθανω παρα να ζω πανω σ ενα roller coaster συναισθηματων κ να παλευω τα παντα... ειναι υπερβολικα εξαντλητικο κ ψυχοφθορο κ η υπομονη καποια στγμη τελειωνει..... δεν περιμενα ποτε να μου συμβει κατι τετοιο κ σ αυτην την ηλικια αλλα οπως ειπες κ εσυ δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι θα συμβει στη ζωη μας κ αμα ειναι να παθεις κατι, οσο κ να το φοβασαι αμα ειναι να γινει θα γινει....

Εγω δεν ηξερα τι ειναι δδ μεχρι που μου διαγνωστηκε, βασικα υποψιαζομουν τι ειναι πανω κατω αλλα δεν μου ειχε περασει καν απ το μυαλο ότι μπορει να το παθω κι εγω, γιατι αρχικα ειχα καταθλιψη.....οταν το εμαθα πραγματικά γκρεμιστηκα μεσα μου.... δεν μπορουσα να το συνειδητοποιησω με τιποτα..

Τωρα βεβαια το χω συνειδητοποιησει κ ξερω τι εχω αλλα μου είναι πολύ δυσκολο να το αποδεχτω κ δεν ξερω αν κ ποτε θα τα καταφερω..... παντως να την αγαπησω κιολας αποκλειεται, αν είναι δυνατον να αγαπησεις κατι τετοιο.....

Με πιανει εντονα αρκετες φορες υπερβολικος θυμος κ νιωθω αδικημενη γιατι πιστευω πως δεν μου αξιζε κατι τετοιο.... όπως κ στον καθενα αλλωστε... αλλα το ξερω ότι θα πρεπει να πορευτω μ αυτό... οσο αντεξω κ οσο δεν με καταστρεψει... γιατι η αληθεια είναι ότι κ ένα επεισοδιο μπορει να σε παει πολύ πισω..... ετοιμασα ένα κοκτειλ χαπιων όχι γιατι θελω να πεθανω αλλα για να ξεσπασω κ να εκτονωσω τα συναισθηματα μου αλλα τελικα συγκρατηθηκα κ δεν τα πηρα...... 

Συλληλητηρια για την αδερφη σου... λυπαμαι πολύ... μαλλον δεν της διαγνωστηκε εγκαιρως η δδ κ δεν ειχε σωστη αντιμετωπιση ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa μου,
> μην απελπιζεσαι κουκλα μου για το οτι θα πρεπει να παιρνεις για μια ζωη τα φαρμακα.
> σκεψου ποσοι απο μας ειμαστε στην ιδια μοιρα με σενα.
> σκεψου ποσοι διπολικοι υπαρχουν στον πλανητη που παιρνοντας την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,οχι απλα ειναι λειτουργικοι αλλα ορισμενοι μεγαλουργουν.
> σκεψου ποσοι ανθρωποι υποφερουν απο αλλες ανιατες παθησεις και πρεπει να αυτοι να παιρνουν για μια ζωη φαρμακα (αυτοανοσα, διαβητης κλπ κλπ )


amelie σ ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη.... 
αυτο που δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω κ να χωνεψω ειναι το οτι για να ειμαι λειτουργικη κ σταθερη θα πρεπει μια ζωη να παιρνω φαρμακα.... αλλιως θα κανω επεισοδια... δεν μπορει να το χωρεσει ο νους μου οτι η ζωη μου κ το αν θα ειμαι καλα θα εξαρταται απο 1, 2, 3 χαπια....
αναγκαιο κακο ειναι βεβαια, πιστευω αν μου εμφανοζιταν σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια θα μπορουσα να το διαχειριστω καλυτερα....
τσαντιζομαι να βλεπω ατομα της ηλικιας μου να ζουν ξεγνοιαστα κ ανεμελα τη ζωη τους, να πετυχαινουν ο,τι θελουν κ να μην εχουν τετοιους ειδους εμποδια κ να ειναι μια χαρα.... θα θελα κ εγω ετσι να ειμαι... φυσικα εξωτερικα δεν μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει τι εχω, αλλα μεσα μου γκρεμιζομαι οποτε το σκεφτομαι κ ορισμενοι απ τον περιγυρο μου με θεωρουν εξυπνη, ομορφη, πετυχημενη κτλ... τραγικη ειρωνεια αν μαθαινανε τι εχω θα παθαινανε σοκ ....

μακαρι κ εγω να γινομουν σαν αυτους τους διπολικους που μεγαλουργησαν η μεγαλουργουν κ εκαναν σπουδαια πραγματα, αλλα θα προτιμουσα καν να μην ειχα δδ... επισης αλλο ειναι να εχει καποιος δδ κ αλλο διαβητη πχ, δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα... γιατι στις ψυχικες ασθενεις υπαρχει δυστυχως κ το στιγμα...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΥΓΟΡΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΤΗΣ, ΚΡΑΤΕΙΣΕ ΟΛΟ Κ ΟΛΟ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ!ΜΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!
ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ?
ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΤΗΣ!
ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ.ΕΓΩ ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑ!
ΜΠΗΚΕ ΣΤ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΤΗΣ,ΠΗΡΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ!
ΜΥΣΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙ¨ΑΥΤΟ!ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΑ!ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΩ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!ΗΤΑΝ Η ΜΑΝΑ,Η ΦΙΛΗ ,Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ!
ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ!
ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 1/2 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μαρια λυπαμαι πολυ... ειμαι σιγουρη πως η αδερφη σου απο κει που ειναι σ αγαπαει κ θελει να σε βλεπει να εισαι καλα... ειναι κριμα γιατι ηταν κ νεα κοπελα.... πως μπορει η διπολικη να καταστρεψει εναν ανθρωπο... δεν εχω λογια, πραγματικα....  :Frown:

----------


## carrot

> πως μπορει η διπολικη να καταστρεψει εναν ανθρωπο... δεν εχω λογια, πραγματικα....


Lacry... δεν καταστρέφει καμιά διπολική τους ανθρώπους αλλά οι άνθρωποι καταστρέφουν ο ένας τον άλλο...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> amelie σ ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη.... 
> αυτο που δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω κ να χωνεψω ειναι το οτι για να ειμαι λειτουργικη κ σταθερη θα πρεπει μια ζωη να παιρνω φαρμακα.... αλλιως θα κανω επεισοδια... δεν μπορει να το χωρεσει ο νους μου οτι η ζωη μου κ το αν θα ειμαι καλα θα εξαρταται απο 1, 2, 3 χαπια....
> αναγκαιο κακο ειναι βεβαια, πιστευω αν μου εμφανοζιταν σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια θα μπορουσα να το διαχειριστω καλυτερα....
> τσαντιζομαι να βλεπω ατομα της ηλικιας μου να ζουν ξεγνοιαστα κ ανεμελα τη ζωη τους, να πετυχαινουν ο,τι θελουν κ να μην εχουν τετοιους ειδους εμποδια κ να ειναι μια χαρα.... θα θελα κ εγω ετσι να ειμαι... φυσικα εξωτερικα δεν μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει τι εχω, αλλα μεσα μου γκρεμιζομαι οποτε το σκεφτομαι κ ορισμενοι απ τον περιγυρο μου με θεωρουν εξυπνη, ομορφη, πετυχημενη κτλ... τραγικη ειρωνεια αν μαθαινανε τι εχω θα παθαινανε σοκ ....
> 
> μακαρι κ εγω να γινομουν σαν αυτους τους διπολικους που μεγαλουργησαν η μεγαλουργουν κ εκαναν σπουδαια πραγματα, αλλα θα προτιμουσα καν να μην ειχα δδ... επισης αλλο ειναι να εχει καποιος δδ κ αλλο διαβητη πχ, δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα... γιατι στις ψυχικες ασθενεις υπαρχει δυστυχως κ το στιγμα...


ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΑ 21 ΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ,ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΣΑΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΛΥΠΑΝΤΗΚΗ ΚΡΕΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΒΡΗΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΕΜΙΝΟΠΑΥΣΗ!
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!
ΟΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
ΜΙΑ,ΜΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΤΑΝ,ΕΜΕΝΕ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΗΜΑΚΤΗΡΙΟ!ΝΕΥΡΑ,ΕΞΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ...........................!
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ!
ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ!
ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΣ!
ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ!
ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ!
ΟΤΙ Ο ΜΠΕΤΟΒΕΝ,Ο ΣΟΥΜΑΝ,Ο ΒΑΝ ΓΚΟΓΚ,Ο ΚΡΙΣΤΙΑΝ ΑΝΤΕΡΣΟΝ,Ο ΛΟΡΔΟΣ ΒΑΙΡΟΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΙ?
ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΜΕΤΡΙΤΟΥΣ ΗΘΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΕΛ ΓΚΙΜΠΣΟΝ,ΚΑΘΡΙΝ ΖΕΤΑ ΤΖΟΟΥΝΣ Κ.Α
Ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ!
ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΕΣ!
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΗ ΘΩΔΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ!ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΦΟΝΙΑΔΕΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ!
ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΜΟ,ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΟ...!
ΦΙΛΙΑ 14 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ!ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ 2 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΘΗΚΑ,ΛΥΠΗΘΥΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΠΗΣΗ!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΛΗΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

insect συμφωνω οτι πολλες φορες οι ανθρωποι με τις λαθος ενεργειες κ την απερισκεψια η τον εγωκεντρισμο τους η για χιλιους δυο αλλους λογους τελοσπαντων καταστρεφουν ο ενας τον αλλον, αλλα αμα καποιος εχει κ μια ασθενεια (οπως η διπολικη που ειναι πολυ δυσκολη κ αθεραπευτη) μπορει να αλλοτριωθει τοσο ο χαρακτηρας του κ να καταστραφει ακομα κ η ιδια η ζωη του... γιατι πλεον ειναι κατι αλλο κ ο,τι κ αν κανει δεν προκειται ποτε να γινει οπως ηταν παλια.....  :Frown:

----------


## carrot

> ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ!
> ΟΤΙ Ο ΜΠΕΤΟΒΕΝ,Ο ΣΟΥΜΑΝ,Ο ΒΑΝ ΓΚΟΓΚ,Ο ΚΡΙΣΤΙΑΝ ΑΝΤΕΡΣΟΝ,Ο ΛΟΡΔΟΣ ΒΑΙΡΟΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΙ?
> ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΜΕΤΡΙΤΟΥΣ ΗΘΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΕΛ ΓΚΙΜΠΣΟΝ,ΚΑΘΡΙΝ ΖΕΤΑ ΤΖΟΟΥΝΣ Κ.Α
> Ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ!
> ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΕΣ!


Excuse for failure.. τίποτα παραπάνω. Όλοι αυτοί πρώτα έγιναν διάσημοι/ πετυχημένοι όπως θες πες το και μετά προέκυψαν διπολικές και τριπολικές...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΑ 21 ΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ,ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΣΑΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΛΥΠΑΝΤΗΚΗ ΚΡΕΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΒΡΗΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΕΜΙΝΟΠΑΥΣΗ!
> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!
> ΟΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
> ΜΙΑ,ΜΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΤΑΝ,ΕΜΕΝΕ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΗΜΑΚΤΗΡΙΟ!ΝΕΥΡΑ,ΕΞΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ? 
> ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ...........................!
> ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ!
> ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ!
> ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΣ!
> ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ!
> ...


Αυτο οτι "η διπολικη ειναι ευχη κ καταρα" συμφωνω.... Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι........
Παρα πολλοι σπουδαιοι ανθρωποι που προσφεραν σε διαφορους τομεις οπως καλλιτεχνες, πολτικοι, μουσικοι κτλ επασχαν απο διπολικη.... ισως κ να τους βοηθησε κιολας σε καποιες φασεις τους να πετυχουν αυτα που εκαναν.....
στην ελλαδα δυστυχως υπαρχει ακομη το στιγμα κ σε εντονο βαθμο κ ορισμενοι ειναι προκατειλειμμενοι απενατι σε τετοια θεματα κ εχουν την ταση να αντιμετωπιζουν τους ανθρωπους αυτους ως "ψυχακηδες" κ επικινδυνους (ο μανιακος με το τζιπ, ο σχιζοφρενης με το πριονι κ παει λεγοντας...)
με τετοια ατομα δεν αξιζει να ασχολεισαι, ειναι πραγματικα αξιολυπητα...
κ μπορει καποιοι να το παιζουν υπερανω, αλλα αμα τους συμβει κ σ αυτους εκει να δω τα μουτρα τους.....
κ οσο για αυτην που λες ειναι πραγματι για λυπηση, μπαζει απο παντου....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Excuse for failure.. τίποτα παραπάνω. Όλοι αυτοί πρώτα έγινναν διάσημοι/ πετυχημένοι όπως θες πες το και μετά προέκυψαν διπολικές και τριπολικές...


Insect δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι... που το ξερεις εσυ οτι γιναν πρωτα διασημοι/ πετυχημενοι κ μετα προεκυψαν διπολικες κ τριπολικες (λολ)??
Δεν νομιζω οτι παει ετσι, οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν ηδη την ασθενεια κ αρκετους τους βοηθησε κιολας να πετυχουν αυτα που ηθελαν κ να φτασουν εκει που εφτασαν...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ!
ΕΜΕΝΑ Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΣ.
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΚΕΣ!
Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ!
ΓΙΑ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΞΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΑΣ!
ΕΤΣΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ?
ΕΣΑΣ ΣΕ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΑΣ?

----------


## carrot

Η γνώμη μου είναι αυτή Lacry.. γιατί νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι άφθαρτος? Ότι ανεβαίνει κατεβαίνει. Ακόμα και οι αυτοκρατορίες πέφτουν και αντικαθιστόνται. Απόσο έχω διαβάσει ναι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί πρώτα έφτιαξαν όνομα και μετά στην πορεία τα βρήκαν δύσκολα, λύγισαν. Αυτό δείχνει πως είναι άνθρωποι. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Κακό είναι να νομίζεις ότι θα είσαι (όχι εσύ γενικά) για μια ζωη στα σύνεφα... Κακό είναι να μην έχεις καρδιά.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Insect δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι... που το ξερεις εσυ οτι γιναν πρωτα διασημοι/ πετυχημενοι κ μετα προεκυψαν διπολικες κ τριπολικες (λολ)??
> Δεν νομιζω οτι παει ετσι, οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν ηδη την ασθενεια κ αρκετους τους βοηθησε κιολας να πετυχουν αυτα που ηθελαν κ να φτασουν εκει που εφτασαν...


ΟΧΙ!
ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ!
ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΟΥΓΚΛ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΠΥΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ!
ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΗ!
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ!
ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η΄ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΔΥΕΓΕΡΣΗ Η΄ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΗΣ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα 1 καταθλιπτικο, ενα υπομανιακο κ 2 μανιακα επεισοδια.... οχι, στο μανιακο επεισοδιο δεν ειχα τασεις αυτοκτονιας... πως γινεται καποιος οταν ειναι σε μανια να εχει αυτοκτονικες τασεις (κ να θελει να πεθανει) ?? οταν εισαι σε μανια ειναι ολα τελεια κ υπεροχα, κανεις υπερβολικα πραγματα κτλ κ ναι μπορει να εχεις παρορμητικη συμπεριφορα κ να κανεις ο,τι σου κατεβαινει οποτε μπορει να κανεις αυτοκατασροφικα πραγματα η αποπειρα αλλα οχι με σκοπο να πεθανεις... ετσι πιστευω...

Στα μανιακα επεισοδια της διπολικης παντως αλλαζει ο χαρακτηρας σου κ κανεις πραγματα που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δεν θα τα εκανες, σαν να μην εισαι εσυ δηλαδη αλλα καποιος αλλος η θαρρεις κ την εχεις ακουσει... εμενα πχ στο μανιακο επεισοδιο με επιασε ακατασχετη επιθυμια για ψωνια, χορευα συνεχεια με τη μουσικη στο τερμα, ντυνομουν προκλητικα κ σεξυ, ειχα μεγαλομανια κ σεξομανια.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΟΧΙ!
> ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ!
> ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΟΥΓΚΛ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΠΥΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ!
> ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΗ!
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ!
> ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η΄ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΔΥΕΓΕΡΣΗ Η΄ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΗΣ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ


ναι ετσι ειναι !!! στη φαση μανιας αποκτας εξαιρετικες δυνατοτητες κ μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα !! ετσι εξηγειται πως καταφεραν πολλα απ αυτα σε φαση μανιας!! δηλαδη τους βοηθησε κ συνετελεσε στην επιτυχια τους !! αμα δεν ειχαν μπορει κ να μην πετυχαιναν ολα αυτα! στη μανια ειναι αλλιως... κ εμενα στο μανιακο μου επεισοδιο με επιασε η δημιουργικοτητα κ η καλλιτεχνικοτητα κ εγραφα τραγουδια κ χορευα ολη μερα κ δεν κοιμομουν κ ειχα συναρπαστικες ιδεες, οπως οτι γραφω τελεια τραγουδια κ θα γινω ροκ σταρ.... αλλα η δημιουργικη εκφραση βγαινει συνηθως.....

----------


## carrot

> ΟΧΙ!
> ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ!
> ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΟΥΓΚΛ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΠΥΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ!
> ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΗ!
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ!


Λίγο αντιφατικό δεν είναι αυτό? Ο Γκαίτε έγραψε το αριστούργημα του όντας άρρωστος και λίγο πριν πεθάνει νομίζω. Όχι σε φάση μανίας.. τι σημασία έχει? Έμπνευση για τους άλλους? Αμέτρητα τα ποιήματα σήμερα, αμέτρητα αυτά που έχουν γραφεί. Δύσκολα ξεχωρίζεις και αν αυτό γίνει θα είναι επειδή θα ευνοηθείς.
Τεσπα, το νόημα για μένα είναι αλλού... παίζεται το παιχνίδι των λέξεων.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Εγω εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα 1 καταθλιπτικο, ενα υπομανιακο κ 2 μανιακα επεισοδια.... οχι, στο μανιακο επεισοδιο δεν ειχα τασεις αυτοκτονιας... πως γινεται καποιος οταν ειναι σε μανια να εχει αυτοκτονικες τασεις (κ να θελει να πεθανει) ?? οταν εισαι σε μανια ειναι ολα τελεια κ υπεροχα, κανεις υπερβολικα πραγματα κτλ κ ναι μπορει να εχεις παρορμητικη συμπεριφορα κ να κανεις ο,τι σου κατεβαινει οποτε μπορει να κανεις αυτοκατασροφικα πραγματα η αποπειρα αλλα οχι με σκοπο να πεθανεις... ετσι πιστευω...
> 
> Στα μανιακα επεισοδια της διπολικης παντως αλλαζει ο χαρακτηρας σου κ κανεις πραγματα που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δεν θα τα εκανες, σαν να μην εισαι εσυ δηλαδη αλλα καποιος αλλος η θαρρεις κ την εχεις ακουσει... εμενα πχ στο μανιακο επεισοδιο με επιασε ακατασχετη επιθυμια για ψωνια, χορευα συνεχεια με τη μουσικη στο τερμα, ντυνομουν προκλητικα κ σεξυ, ειχα μεγαλομανια κ σεξομανια.....


ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ!
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Η γνώμη μου είναι αυτή Lacry.. γιατί νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι άφθαρτος? Ότι ανεβαίνει κατεβαίνει. Ακόμα και οι αυτοκρατορίες πέφτουν και αντικαθιστόνται. Απόσο έχω διαβάσει ναι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί πρώτα έφτιαξαν όνομα και μετά στην πορεία τα βρήκαν δύσκολα, λύγισαν. Αυτό δείχνει πως είναι άνθρωποι. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Κακό είναι να νομίζεις ότι θα είσαι (όχι εσύ γενικά) για μια ζωη στα σύνεφα... Κακό είναι να μην έχεις καρδιά.


Δηλαδη θες να πεις οτι πρωτα πετυχαν πραγματα κ εξαιτιας αυτης της επιτυχιας τους οτι αρχισαν να πεταν στα συννεφα κ επαθαν διπολικη ?? Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι, πιστευω ηδη ειχαν τη διπολικη απλως σε φασεις μανιας/υπομανιας η κ καταθλιψης ειχαν κατι σαν εναυσμα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ!
> ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!


πιστευω ηταν παρορμητικο !! ναι στη μανια συμπεριφερεσαι παρορμητικα κ δεν υπολογιζεις τιποτε!! ευτυχως τελικα που δεν το εκανες!! εγω στην αρχη του δευτερου επεισοδιου πηρα χαπια οχι πολλα ετσι επειδη μου βγηκε, οχι για να πεθανω ...
για πες τι αλλα εκανες στη μανια??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΙΒΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ!
ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΟΚ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ!
ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ!
ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ!
ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙ,ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ(ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ Κ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ)!
ΕΚΛΕΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ!ΑΥΤΗ ΕΚΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ!
ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ!ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΠΑ!ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ!ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ !ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ!ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ!ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΜΑΜΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ?ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ?
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ,ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΚΙΖΩ ΤΙΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΗ ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΑΠΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΓΥΜΝΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ!
ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ!ΑΓΑΠΗ, ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΝΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΩΣΤΡΕΦΗ ΑΤΟΜΟ,ΕΓΙΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΙΤΙΚΟ!
ΚΑΛΑ ΓΑΜΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΨΩΝΙΑ!
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ 2800,ΚΑΙ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΑΦΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΩ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΤΩ.
ΟΥΡΛΙΑΖΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ,ΤΟ ΕΧΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΚΑΘΕ Σ,Κ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΨΩΝΙΖΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑΣ.
ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΜΙΞ 1450 Κ ΑΥΤΟ.ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΕΣΩΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ 7000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΙΔΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ!ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ,ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ!ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ!ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!
ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑΣΑ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΑΨΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ!ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ!
Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ,ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΙΚΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΕΟΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ!
Κ ΟΜΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΣΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΒΡΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ!
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΒΡΗΣΚΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟ,ΔΗΛ.ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΗΒΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ!
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΛΑΚΡΙΜΟΣΑ???????????????????????????????? ?????
ΜΟΝΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ?????????????????????????
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ??????????????????????

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΜΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΕΣ??????????
ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

----------


## coma

καλησπέρα παιδιά ..............τι να πω Lacrymosa με εκφράζουν αυτά που έγραψες ....ναι ρε γαμώτο αδικία γιατί να συμβεί σε μας αυτό..γιατί να συμβεί σε μένα...όπως και η Μαρία, έχω χάσει χρόνια από τη ζωή μου να είμαι σε κατάθλιψη και να μη μπορώ να κουνηθώ από το κρεβάτι..ή να έχω μανία ..παιδιά αυτό λέγεται ναρκισιστικό τραύμα στην ψυχανάλυση και δεν θα το ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ. δηλ το γεγονός ότι ήμασταν καλά και ξαφνικά μια μέρα αρρωστήσαμε .....η διπολική για μένα είναι ευλογία και κατάρα μαζί...ας το δούμε σαν ευλογία...

γύρισα από το γιατρό ..ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι κι αν κάνω απλά να τον ενημερώσω.........

δεν ξέρω αν θα τα κόψω ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμη, έχω πολύ άγχος μην αρρωστήσω ...............

απλά θα ήθελα να πω ότι να μην το βάζετε κάτω..εγώ στα έξι χρόνια που δεν έχω επεισόδιο κατόρθωσα κι έχω μια φυσιολογικότατη ζωή δηλ εργάζομαι , μένω μόνη μου κλπκλπ έχω βέβαια τις καταθλίψεις μου, με παίρνει αποκάτω ώρες ώρες για τα χάπια που παίρνω που έχω βαρεθεί να τα παίρνω. οι άλλοι στον περίγυρό μου δεν ξέρουν ότι έχω διπολική διαταραχή..υπάρχει το στίγμα..τις προάλλες βγήκα με ένα αγόρι κι αυτός δεν ήξερε τίποτα και μου είπε για κάποιον που έπαιρνε ψυχοφάρμακα κι ήταν σάικο..εγώ δεν του είπα τίπτ τι να του πω ..όποιος παίρνει φάρμακα δηλαδή να καεί στην πυρά ; ρητορική ερώτηση

τι να πω ρε παιδιά ..κουράγιο μην το βάζετε κάτω ..δεν πρέπει να μας πάρει από κάτω..ψηλά το κεφάλι ..η διπολική δεν είναι αναπηρία .....
εγώ δεν έχω αγόρι γιατί σκέφτομαι αν με ρωτήσει τί θα του πω ότι έχω διπολική;
κι άλλα τέτοια ή είμαι πολύ εσωστρεφής γιατί σκέφτομαι "είμαι τρελή τώρα ή δεν είμαι" ή " τώρα έχω δίκιο εδώ ή είμαι μανιακή"
δεν ξέρω ..περνάτε κι εσείς τέτοιες φάσεις;; 

θέλω να σας πω ..να σκέφτεστε αισιόδοξα....είναι γεγονός ότι οι πολύ προικισμένοι κι έξυπνοι άνθρωποι είναι διπολικοί............

φιλάκια σε όλους.........

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

MHN ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ!ΜΗΝ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ!ΜΗΝ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ!
ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΑΝΓΧΟΝΟΜΑΙ!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ?
ΝΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑ,ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ!
ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ!
ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ 2,3 ΜΗΝΕΣ!
ΣΙΓΑ!ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΛΑ!
ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ,ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ!ΟΚ?
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ!
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΛΑΚΡΙΜΟΣΑ???????????????????????????????? ?????
> ΜΟΝΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ?????????????????????????
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ??????????????????????


Ελααααα εδωωωω ειμαιιιιι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
(επρεπε χθες να βγω....!!)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΜΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΕΣ??????????
> ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα λολ οχι ρε συ γιατι να σε βαρεθω?? 
τα διαβασα οσα εγραψες εχουν ενδιαφερον... :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΣΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ?


Ναι κι εγω αισθανθηκα παρομοια συναισθηματα!! Οχι βεβαια τοσο με την εννοια του να δω πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν η να μπορω να αγγιζω τις ψυχες τω αλλων αλλα ενιωθα καταιγισμο συναισθηματων κ απιστευτη ευτυχια ολα ηταν τοσο μα τοσο ομορφα που ηθελα να κρατησει αυτο για παντα..... ηταν σαν να χα παρει ναρκωτικα η να ειχε αλλαξει τελειως ο κοσμος κ γινοντουσαν ολα τοσο ομορφα, τοσο γρηγορα, τοσο συναρπαστικα... βεβαια ηξερα τι ακριβως βιωνα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το ελεγξω κ για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ηθελα κ να το ζησω ..... ενιωθα μοναδικη, ευτυχισμενη, οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα, με επιασε τρελη σεξομανια που δεν μου εχει βγει ποτε, επισης μεγαλομανια οτι ειμαι η καλυτερη ολων, θα γινω ροκσταρ κτλ, τρεχαν οι σκεψεις μου, σαν να υπηρχαν παντου φωτα ενιωθα, υπερενταση, καλα για τα ψωνια δεν το συζητω στο πρωτο πηρα 300 κ εκανα shopping κ δεν γυριζα σπιτι με τιποτα , περπατουσα στο δρομο κ ενιωθα υπεροχα...
εχω ανοιξει σχετικο θρεντ που τα γραφω πιο αναλυτικα αμα θες διαβασε ποστς μου!!
αλλα μπορει στη μανιακη φαση οντως ολα να ειναι ωραια κ τελεια αλλα οταν πεφτεις συνειδητοποιεις τη σοβαροτητα της καταστασης....
κ ειναι που σε πιανουν κ ενοχες για πολλα κ εισαι σε καταστολη απ τα χαπια κ δεν νιωθεις...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλησπέρα παιδιά ..............τι να πω Lacrymosa με εκφράζουν αυτά που έγραψες ....ναι ρε γαμώτο αδικία γιατί να συμβεί σε μας αυτό..γιατί να συμβεί σε μένα...όπως και η Μαρία, έχω χάσει χρόνια από τη ζωή μου να είμαι σε κατάθλιψη και να μη μπορώ να κουνηθώ από το κρεβάτι..ή να έχω μανία ..παιδιά αυτό λέγεται ναρκισιστικό τραύμα στην ψυχανάλυση και δεν θα το ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ. δηλ το γεγονός ότι ήμασταν καλά και ξαφνικά μια μέρα αρρωστήσαμε .....η διπολική για μένα είναι ευλογία και κατάρα μαζί...ας το δούμε σαν ευλογία...
> 
> γύρισα από το γιατρό ..ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι κι αν κάνω απλά να τον ενημερώσω.........
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν θα τα κόψω ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμη, έχω πολύ άγχος μην αρρωστήσω ...............
> 
> απλά θα ήθελα να πω ότι να μην το βάζετε κάτω..εγώ στα έξι χρόνια που δεν έχω επεισόδιο κατόρθωσα κι έχω μια φυσιολογικότατη ζωή δηλ εργάζομαι , μένω μόνη μου κλπκλπ έχω βέβαια τις καταθλίψεις μου, με παίρνει αποκάτω ώρες ώρες για τα χάπια που παίρνω που έχω βαρεθεί να τα παίρνω. οι άλλοι στον περίγυρό μου δεν ξέρουν ότι έχω διπολική διαταραχή..υπάρχει το στίγμα..τις προάλλες βγήκα με ένα αγόρι κι αυτός δεν ήξερε τίποτα και μου είπε για κάποιον που έπαιρνε ψυχοφάρμακα κι ήταν σάικο..εγώ δεν του είπα τίπτ τι να του πω ..όποιος παίρνει φάρμακα δηλαδή να καεί στην πυρά ; ρητορική ερώτηση
> 
> τι να πω ρε παιδιά ..κουράγιο μην το βάζετε κάτω ..δεν πρέπει να μας πάρει από κάτω..ψηλά το κεφάλι ..η διπολική δεν είναι αναπηρία .....
> ...


λολ εχω κ ναρκισσιστικο τραυμα τωρα ?? shit...
coma σε καταλαβαινω ακριβως ετσι νιωθω κι εγω, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζεις εχοντας διπολικη διαταραχη, να εισαι μια στα συννεφα μια στο χωμα κ τις υπολοιπες να παλευεις να σταθεροποιηθεις... δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη γαμωτο.... να σου βγαινει ενα επεισοδιο εκει που δεν το περιμενεις κ να σου χαλαει τα σχεδια σου, να σε γαμαει κυριολεκτικα κ να πηγαινει τη ζωη σου πισω....

γιατι γαμωτο να ειμαστε ετσι στα ακρα?? γιατι να μην ειμαστε συνεχεια σε σταθερη κ κανονικη διαθεση κ πρεπει ειτε να πεταμε στα συννεφα απο την ευτυχια ειτε να σερνομαστε στα πατωματα απο τη δυστυχια??

παρολα αυτα ναι πρεπει να το παλευουμε... οσο αντεχουμε κ οσο δεν μας τσακισει η μας καταστρεψει... χαιρομαι που εισαι 6 χρονια χωρις επεισοδιο κ εχεις καταφερει πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη σου !! ειναι πολυ ενθαρρυντικο αυτο !!

οσο για το στιγμα που λες, δυστυχως υπαρχει κ παντα θα υπαρχουν μιζεροι κ κακοβουλοι ανθρωποι... το θεμα ειναι ομως τι κανουμε εμεις για αυτο κ πως το αντιμετωπιζουμε... καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να ανοιχτεις κ να μιλησεις σε καποιον για το προβλημα σου... οποτε προτεινω να το κανεις οταν αισθανεσαι εσυ ετοιμη κ οταν εχεις σιγουρευτει οτι ο ανθρωπος που ειναι σιπλα σου δεν θα σε ειρωνευτει η θα σε αποφυγει, αλλα αντιθετα θα σταθει διπλα σου, θα σε αποδεχτει θα σε στηριξει....

εμενα το αγορι μου το ξερει κ με εχει στηριξει πολυ σ ολα αυτα που περναω κ του εχω κ μου εχει εμπιστοσυνη... το βασικοτερο αυτο ειναι, να υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη, αλληλοκατανοηση κ στηριξη.... πιστευω θα βρεις κ εσυ καποιον που θα σε δεχτει οπως εισαι κ θα ειναι διπλα σου, απλα μαλλον μεχρι τωρα εχεις πεσει σε λαθος ανθρωπους... αμα ο αλλος που του ανακοινωσεις κατι τετοιο, σε αποφυγει η απομακρυνθει η σε απορριψει παει να πει πολυ απλα οτι ειναι ΑΤΟΜΑΚΙ κ δεν σου αξιζει κ πολυ απλα δεν ασχολεισαι...

οσο για τα φαρμακα πιστευω αν θες να τα κοψεις μην το κανεις αποτομα, αλλα σταδιακα μειωνε τη δοση κ ενημερωνε το γιατρο σου.... αν κ το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μην τα κοψεις γιατι μετα αν σου κατσει κανα επεισοδιο παλι απ την αρχη.....

φιλακια !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Ναι κι εγω αισθανθηκα παρομοια συναισθηματα!! Οχι βεβαια τοσο με την εννοια του να δω πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν η να μπορω να αγγιζω τις ψυχες τω αλλων αλλα ενιωθα καταιγισμο συναισθηματων κ απιστευτη ευτυχια ολα ηταν τοσο μα τοσο ομορφα που ηθελα να κρατησει αυτο για παντα..... ηταν σαν να χα παρει ναρκωτικα η να ειχε αλλαξει τελειως ο κοσμος κ γινοντουσαν ολα τοσο ομορφα, τοσο γρηγορα, τοσο συναρπαστικα... βεβαια ηξερα τι ακριβως βιωνα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το ελεγξω κ για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ηθελα κ να το ζησω ..... ενιωθα μοναδικη, ευτυχισμενη, οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα, με επιασε τρελη σεξομανια που δεν μου εχει βγει ποτε, επισης μεγαλομανια οτι ειμαι η καλυτερη ολων, θα γινω ροκσταρ κτλ, τρεχαν οι σκεψεις μου, σαν να υπηρχαν παντου φωτα ενιωθα, υπερενταση, καλα για τα ψωνια δεν το συζητω στο πρωτο πηρα 300 κ εκανα shopping κ δεν γυριζα σπιτι με τιποτα , περπατουσα στο δρομο κ ενιωθα υπεροχα...
> εχω ανοιξει σχετικο θρεντ που τα γραφω πιο αναλυτικα αμα θες διαβασε ποστς μου!!
> αλλα μπορει στη μανιακη φαση οντως ολα να ειναι ωραια κ τελεια αλλα οταν πεφτεις συνειδητοποιεις τη σοβαροτητα της καταστασης....
> κ ειναι που σε πιανουν κ ενοχες για πολλα κ εισαι σε καταστολη απ τα χαπια κ δεν νιωθεις...


ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ!
ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ!ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ?
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ?ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ?
Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΤΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ!
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ.ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ)ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΗΛ.ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΩΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ!
ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ!
ΚΟΜΙΚΩΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ!
ΕΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ!
ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ.ΜΟΥ ΣΤΥΧΗΣΕ,ΕΚΛΑΨΑ,ΚΟΠΑΝΗΘΗΚΑ, ΛΛΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ!
ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΣ,ΟΧΙ Η ΜΑΝΙΑ,ΑΛΛΑ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!

ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ?
ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΞΟΜΥΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ!
> ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ! ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ?
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ? ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ?
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ, ΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΤΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ!
> ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ. ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΗΛ.ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΩΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ!
> ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ!
> ΚΟΜΙΚΩΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ!
> ΕΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ...


να το ολοκληρο το μηνυμα σου !! βαζε κενα για να μη στο κοβει!!
κοιτα δεν θελω να συγκρινω διπολικη διαταραχη με ψυχωση γιατι ειναι δυο διαφορετικες ασθενειες αν κ πιστευω οτι η ψυχωση ειναι πιο σοβαρη απ τη δδ με την εννοια οτι ακους φωνες, εχεις ψευδαισθησεις, παραληρητικες ιδεες, αντιληψεις ασχετες με την πραγματικοτητα κτλ αλλα απ οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα αν τα πας καλα στην 5ετια παιζει να σου κοψουν κ τα φαρμακα, ενω στη δδ τα παιρνεις μια ζωη κ ειναι ανιατη !!

ενοχες εχω για καποια πραγματα που εκανα στη μανια, οπως η σεξομανια πχ που την επεφτα σε οποιον να ναι, που ντυνομουν υπερβολικα σεξυ κ προκλητικα κ κυκλοφορουσα εξω κ χορευα, που χτυπησα αλλους κτλ... ενω στην ψυχωση μπορει καποιος να ακουει φωνες αλλα δεν κανει τετοια.... στη μανια ομως δινεις στοχο, φαινεσαι, κανεις μπαμ κ καποιος που ειναι ηδη υποψιασμενος το καταλαβαινει αμεσως....

αν κ υπαρχει κ το ενδεχομενο να εχει καποιος μανια με ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα... δλδ να εχει ψευδαισθησεις κτλ... εγω αυτο ευτυχως δεν το ειχα....:P

πηγαινω σε γιατρο ρε συ, δεν αυξομειωνω μονη μου τα φαρμακα.. κ ασε που παιρνω κ μεγαλη δοση...

να σε ρωτησω μονη σου υπεγραψες κ μπηκες δλδ ενιωθες οτι θα εκανες κατι κακο?? γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι ησουν επικινδυνη για καποιον ωστε να πρεπει να νοσηλευτεις.... α κ ασχετο λιγακι αλλα το χω απορια, το δαφνη η κανονικη του ονομασια ποια ειναι ??

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ!
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ?ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ?
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΤΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ!
> ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ.ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ)ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΗΛ.ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΩΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ!
> ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ!
> ΚΟΜΙΚΩΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ!
> ΕΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ!
> ...


τι μας λες ρε μαρια!
ωραια..δηλαδη οσοι εχουμε ψυχωση ειμαστε τρελοι και πρεπει να ντρεπομαστε!
να παμε να αυτοκτονησουμε ομαδικως δηλαδη.....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

συμφωνω με λακρυ οτι δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις τις 2 ασθενειες!
και δυστυχως ουτε στη σχιζ κοβεις τα φαρμακα..ψευτικες ελπιδες μας δινουν..
αλλα οχι και οτι πρεπει να ντρεπομαστε!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> να το ολοκληρο το μηνυμα σου !! βαζε κενα για να μη στο κοβει!!
> κοιτα δεν θελω να συγκρινω διπολικη διαταραχη με ψυχωση γιατι ειναι δυο διαφορετικες ασθενειες αν κ πιστευω οτι η ψυχωση ειναι πιο σοβαρη απ τη δδ με την εννοια οτι ακους φωνες, εχεις ψευδαισθησεις, παραληρητικες ιδεες, αντιληψεις ασχετες με την πραγματικοτητα κτλ αλλα απ οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα αν τα πας καλα στην 5ετια παιζει να σου κοψουν κ τα φαρμακα, ενω στη δδ τα παιρνεις μια ζωη κ ειναι ανιατη !!
> 
> ενοχες εχω για καποια πραγματα που εκανα στη μανια, οπως η σεξομανια πχ που την επεφτα σε οποιον να ναι, που ντυνομουν υπερβολικα σεξυ κ προκλητικα κ κυκλοφορουσα εξω κ χορευα, που χτυπησα αλλους κτλ... ενω στην ψυχωση μπορει καποιος να ακουει φωνες αλλα δεν κανει τετοια.... στη μανια ομως δινεις στοχο, φαινεσαι, κανεις μπαμ κ καποιος που ειναι ηδη υποψιασμενος το καταλαβαινει αμεσως....
> 
> αν κ υπαρχει κ το ενδεχομενο να εχει καποιος μανια με ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα... δλδ να εχει ψευδαισθησεις κτλ... εγω αυτο ευτυχως δεν το ειχα....:P
> 
> πηγαινω σε γιατρο ρε συ, δεν αυξομειωνω μονη μου τα φαρμακα.. κ ασε που παιρνω κ μεγαλη δοση...
> 
> να σε ρωτησω μονη σου υπεγραψες κ μπηκες δλδ ενιωθες οτι θα εκανες κατι κακο?? γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι ησουν επικινδυνη για καποιον ωστε να πρεπει να νοσηλευτεις.... α κ ασχετο λιγακι αλλα το χω απορια, το δαφνη η κανονικη του ονομασια ποια ειναι ??


ΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ψ.Ν.Α(ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ)
Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ!
ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΛΥΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ.
ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?
Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ,ΨΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΙΧΑ 1. ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ 24 ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ(ΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ)!2. Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ.

----------


## carrot

Ότι να'ναι.....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Ότι να'ναι.....


 !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ!ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΦΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ,ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΚΘΕΣΑΝ!
ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΘΡΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΔΙΚΗΣΑ,ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΧΩΡΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΜΑΣ.ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΓΥΜΝΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ!
ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΩΣΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΤΕ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

*ΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ!ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ! ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ!*

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> ΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ψ.Ν.Α(ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ)
> Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ!
> ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΛΥΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ.
> ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ,ΨΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
> ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΙΧΑ 1. ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ 24 ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ(ΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ)!2. Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ.


η ψυχωση ειναι πολυ διαφορετικη απο τη διπολικη!
υπαρχει η συναισθηματικη ψυχωση και η σχιζοσυναισθηματικη δ/χη που μοιαζουν με μια μιξη δδ και ψυχωσης
αλλα δε συνεπαγεται οτι οποιος εχει μανια ας πουμε θα παθει ψυχωση η και το αντιστροφο!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΤΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ!
ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ψ.Ν.Α(ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ)
> Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ!
> ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΛΥΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ.
> ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ,ΨΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
> ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΙΧΑ 1. ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ 24 ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ(ΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ)!2. Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ.


Δεν συμφωνω με αυτο που λες οτι δλδ η ψυχωση δεν ειναι διαφορετικη απο τη διπολικη.... αλλο ειναι η ψυχωση κ αλλο δδ απλως πολλες φορες καποιοι τα μπερδευουν ακομα κ οι γιατροι κ βγαζουν λαθος διαγνωσεις επειδη ορισμενα συμπτωματα της μανιας ενδεχεται σε καποιους να ειναι κοινα με αυτα της ψυχωσης... δλδ να εχεις μανια κ τα παρεπομενα συμπτωματα, αλλα να εχεις ψευδαισθησεις, ακους φωνες κτλ... 
αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντοτε....
ουτε συμφωνω οτι η διπολικη αν δεν παρεις φαρμακα εξελισσεται σε ψυχωση... απλα θα κανεις συνεχως επεισοδια.....
παιδια ειναι 2 διαφορετικες ασθενειες ας μην τις συγχεουμε.....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Δεν συμφωνω με αυτο που λες οτι δλδ η ψυχωση δεν ειναι διαφορετικη απο τη διπολικη.... αλλο ειναι η ψυχωση κ αλλο δδ απλως πολλες φορες καποιοι τα μπερδευουν ακομα κ οι γιατροι κ βγαζουν λαθος διαγνωσεις επειδη ορισμενα συμπτωματα της μανιας ενδεχεται σε καποιους να ειναι κοινα με αυτα της ψυχωσης... δλδ να εχεις μανια κ τα παρεπομενα συμπτωματα, αλλα να εχεις ψευδαισθησεις, ακους φωνες κτλ... 
> αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντοτε....
> ουτε συμφωνω οτι η διπολικη αν δεν παρεις φαρμακα εξελισσεται σε ψυχωση... απλα θα κανεις συνεχως επεισοδια.....
> παιδια ειναι 2 διαφορετικες ασθενειες ας μην τις συγχεουμε.....


ακριβως!...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΤΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
> ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ!
> ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
> ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!


Ρε συ Μαρια δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.... ελεος δλδ... δεν σημαινει πως η μανια θα σε οδηγησει απαραιτητα σε ψυχωση... εκει που θα σε οδηγησει η μανια αν δεν παρεις φαρμακα ειναι πιθανον να σε χωσουν πουθενα με ολα τα ανεξελεγκτα που θα εχεις κανει αλλα δεν συνεπαγεται απαραιτητα ψυχωση...
Ουτε συμβαινει ρε συ το ιδιο με την καταθλιψη, αν ειναι δυνατον, μην τα γενικευουμε ολα..... αν ειναι δυνατον αν αφησεις την καταθλιψη χωρις φαρμακα να παθεις ψυχωση... αυτο που ενδεχεται να παθεις ειναι να αυτοκτονησεις μια ωρα αρχυτερα....
αυτο το ατομο που λες μπορει να ειχε ψυχωτικη καταθλιψη... αλλα μαλλον του εμφανιστηκαν ταυτοχρονα....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> *ΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ!ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ! ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ!*


!!!!!!!!!!!! ΛΟΛ !!!!!!!

Προσεχε τι ευχεσαι, μπορει να το παθεις !!!!!!!!

Ρε συ τι λες τωρα??? Θες να ξαναπαθεις μανια?? Αν ειναι δυνατον !! Ελεος !!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ,ΟΤΑΝ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ,ΟΤΑΝ ΨΩΝΙΖΕΙ Κ.Τ.Λ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΕΙ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ!
ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ!
ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

*ΕΙΠΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ!ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ!ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΦΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ,ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ!
> ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΚΘΕΣΑΝ!
> ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!
> ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΘΡΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΔΙΚΗΣΑ,ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΧΩΡΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΜΑΣ.ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΓΥΜΝΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ!
> ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΩΣΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΤΕ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ!


Ρε συ αυτο δεν ειναι κ τοσο σοβαρη μανια !!! Η δικη μου ηταν πολυ χειροτερη... Μια χαρα τη γλιτωσες...
Τετοια μανια δεν ειναι τραγικη !!
Συνηθως στη μανια χανεις τον ελεγχο κ κανεις πραγματα που δεν τα σκεφτεσαι... Γινεσαι αλλος ανθρωπος τοτε...
Εγω δυστυχως εκανα κ πραγματα που με εκθεσαν... Αλλα δεν ηταν στο χερι μου να το ελεγξω...
Επισης σχετικα μ αυτο που λες οτι δεν την επεγτες σε αλλους, κι εγω ειμαι σε σχεση 3 χρονια αλλα στη μανια με επιασε τετοια σεξουαλικοτητα που εκανα διαφορα σ αυτον τον τομεα που δεν τα χω ξανακανει ουτε υπο κανονικες συνθηκες τα κανω μεχρι κ σε 2 γιατρους στο νοσοκομειο την επεσα που τωρα το σκεφτομαι κ αηδιαζω......:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ,ΟΤΑΝ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ,ΟΤΑΝ ΨΩΝΙΖΕΙ Κ.Τ.Λ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΕΙ!
> ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ!
> ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ!


μαλλον η αδερφη σου εχει σχιζοσυναισθηματικη διαταραχη (συνδυασμος διπολικης με ψυχωση δλδ..)
αλλα η ψυχωση κ η δδ ειναι διαφορετικες ασθενειες....
να ρωτησω το γιατρο τι?? αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω ψυχωση??
προσωπικα το χω ρωτησει κ η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι "ειναι σαν να με ρωτας αν του χρονου τετοιο καιρο θα ζω.. μπορει να ζω, μπορει κατι να γινει, μπορει αυριο να γινει σεισμος κτλ..." .... οποτε λιγο ακυρη ερωτηση...
ρε συ μη καθεσαι κ σκεφτεσαι τι μπορει να παθεις, αν σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια ετσι καηκαμε....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> *ΕΙΠΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ!ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ!*


Καλα ντε !! Καποια στιγμη θες δε θες θα σου ρθει, αλλωστε ο,τι ανεβαινει κατεβαινει κ αντιστροφα, διπολικος νομος !!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> ενοχες εχω για καποια πραγματα που εκανα στη μανια, οπως η σεξομανια πχ που την επεφτα σε οποιον να ναι, που ντυνομουν υπερβολικα σεξυ κ προκλητικα κ κυκλοφορουσα εξω κ χορευα, που χτυπησα αλλους κτλ... ενω στην ψυχωση μπορει καποιος να ακουει φωνες αλλα δεν κανει τετοια.... στη μανια ομως δινεις στοχο, φαινεσαι, κανεις μπαμ κ καποιος που ειναι ηδη υποψιασμενος το καταλαβαινει αμεσως....
> 
> ??


Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΙ!
ΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΡΕΑΝΤΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ!
ΣΤΑ 20 ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΛΕΡΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΕΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ!
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ!ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ,ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΝΩΡΗΜΗ,ΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΒΑΛΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΙ!
ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> μαλλον η αδερφη σου εχει σχιζοσυναισθηματικη διαταραχη (συνδυασμος διπολικης με ψυχωση δλδ..)
> αλλα η ψυχωση κ η δδ ειναι διαφορετικες ασθενειες....
> να ρωτησω το γιατρο τι?? αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω ψυχωση??
> προσωπικα το χω ρωτησει κ η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι "ειναι σαν να με ρωτας αν του χρονου τετοιο καιρο θα ζω.. μπορει να ζω, μπορει κατι να γινει, μπορει αυριο να γινει σεισμος κτλ..." .... οποτε λιγο ακυρη ερωτηση...
> ρε συ μη καθεσαι κ σκεφτεσαι τι μπορει να παθεις, αν σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια ετσι καηκαμε....


ΟΧΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ. Η ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!
ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ?
ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ?
ΑΥΤΟ!
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΠΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΙ!
> ΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΡΕΑΝΤΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ!
> ΣΤΑ 20 ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΛΕΡΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΕΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ!
> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ!ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ,ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΝΩΡΗΜΗ,ΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΒΑΛΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΙ!
> ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!


πραγματι ετσι ειναι !!! κ ποσοι ανθρωποι εξω που δεν εχουν επισημη διαγνωση διπολικης κ διασκεδαζουν τρελα, ψωνιζουν κτλ κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να τους χαραξτηριζαμε κ αυτους υπομανιακους??

ασε οι γονεις μου νομιζαν οτι αρχισα ναρκωτικα κ με ρωτουσαν αν παιρνω εξτασι !! στη μανια εισαι τοσο σπινταρισμενη που δεν σου χρειαζονται αυτα !!!

αλλα ο,τι κ να κανει καποιος κ σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια εφοσον ειναι στα πλαισια μιας ασθενειας δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπεσαι ουτε να χεις τυψεις... (αν κ συνηθως συμβαινει οταν "προσγειωνεσαι"....)

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Καλα ντε !! Καποια στιγμη θες δε θες θα σου ρθει, αλλωστε ο,τι ανεβαινει κατεβαινει κ αντιστροφα, διπολικος νομος !!


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΕΙ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ 1 ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΕΧΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ!
ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ!ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΔΕ!ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕ!
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ! ΔΕΝ ΑΜΕΛΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΟΧΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ. Η ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!
> ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ?
> ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ?
> ΑΥΤΟ!
> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΠΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ.


οκ θα το ρωτησω !! 
αν κ δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι αν αφησουμε τη μανια οτι θα παθουμε κ ψυχωση... αλλα ειναι πιθανον να οδηγηθουμε σε ανεξελεγκτες συμπεριφορες κ να κανουμε υπερβολικα πραγματα, μεχρι κ ολοκληρες περιουσιες εχουν χασει ανθρωποι βρισκομενοι σε κατασταση μανιας ξοδευοντας ακαταπαυστα χρηματα.... οποτε καλο ειναι να προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε ειδικα τα μανιακα επεισοδια που ειναι τα χειροτερα κατα τη γνωμη μου στη δδ...
κι εμενα κατι παρομοιο μου χε πει, οτι δλδ εφοσον παιρνεις αντιψυχωτικο κ σταθεροποιητικο δεν κινδυνευεις τοσο απο ψυχωση, εισαι "καλλυμενη" κατα καποιο τροπο απ τα φαρμακα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ?
> ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΕΙ!
> ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ 1 ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΕΧΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΓΧΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΙΑΣ!
> ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ!ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΔΕ!ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕ!
> ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ! ΔΕΝ ΑΜΕΛΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ!


Για να στα μειωσε πραγματι κατι θα ειδε... Εσυ εχεις παρατηρησει κατι στον εαυτο σου η στη συμπεριφορα σου να αλλαζει, πχ νιωθεις οτι "ανεβαινεις" ?? Γιατι συνηθως υπαρχουν προειδοποιητικα σημαδια, δεν ερχεται η μανια απ τη μια μερα στην αλλη...
Μηπως εισαι σε υπομανια??
Καλα κανεις παντως κ δεν αμελεις τα φαρμακα κ τις επισκεψεις, ετσι μειωνεις το ενδεχομενο να εμφανισεις επεισοδιο...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> οκ θα το ρωτησω !! 
> αν κ δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι αν αφησουμε τη μανια οτι θα παθουμε κ ψυχωση... αλλα ειναι πιθανον να οδηγηθουμε σε ανεξελεγκτες συμπεριφορες κ να κανουμε υπερβολικα πραγματα, μεχρι κ ολοκληρες περιουσιες εχουν χασει ανθρωποι βρισκομενοι σε κατασταση μανιας ξοδευοντας ακαταπαυστα χρηματα.... οποτε καλο ειναι να προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε ειδικα τα μανιακα επεισοδια που ειναι τα χειροτερα κατα τη γνωμη μου στη δδ...
> κι εμενα κατι παρομοιο μου χε πει, οτι δλδ εφοσον παιρνεις αντιψυχωτικο κ σταθεροποιητικο δεν κινδυνευεις τοσο απο ψυχωση, εισαι "καλλυμενη" κατα καποιο τροπο απ τα φαρμακα...


ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ 20 ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ 20 ΤΣΑΝΤΕΣ!ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΡΝΑΚΙΑ!
ΤΖΕΛ,ΝΥΧΙΑ,ΚΟΦΤΑΚΙΑ! ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ!
ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΚΕΡ!ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΘΗΚΑ Κ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΚΕΡ!
Α! ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## carrot

Είχα ακούσει από γνωστό για ένα τύπο που πούλησε το σπίτι του για να ξεχρεώσει η γκόμενα του (η οποία ψώνιζε αβέρτα με πιστωτικές και έτσι είχε φτάσει να χρωστάει μια περιουσία). Προφανώς και δεν είχε σημασία ουδεμία ταμπέλα/ διάγνωση αλλά οι πράξεις αυτής της γυναίκας που πήρε μαζί της και άλλους στην κατρακύλλα. Καλά σίγουρα κι αυτός μεγάλο θύμα αλλά the point is ότι είναι παράλογο να πει αυτή ότι έφταιγε μια αρρώστια και όχι η ίδια γι'αυτό που έκανε.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως έχω διαβάσει πως ο διπολικός χαρακτήρας είναι βίαιος ενώ ο σχιζοφρενής προτιμάει να απέχει από όλα. Τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι το χειρότερο που λέτε?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Για να στα μειωσε πραγματι κατι θα ειδε... Εσυ εχεις παρατηρησει κατι στον εαυτο σου η στη συμπεριφορα σου να αλλαζει, πχ νιωθεις οτι "ανεβαινεις" ?? Γιατι συνηθως υπαρχουν προειδοποιητικα σημαδια, δεν ερχεται η μανια απ τη μια μερα στην αλλη...
> Μηπως εισαι σε υπομανια??
> Καλα κανεις παντως κ δεν αμελεις τα φαρμακα κ τις επισκεψεις, ετσι μειωνεις το ενδεχομενο να εμφανισεις επεισοδιο...


ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ?
ΕΓΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ PC!ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ!
ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ.ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ!
ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!

----------


## carrot

See what I mean. Καμία σχέση με ταμπέλες, αυτά είναι παιχνιδια λέξεων, η ουσία είναι ότι δεν πας στον γιατρό επειδή όλοι οι άλλοι είναι τρελοί αλλά επειδή εσύ κατι έχεις...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ 20 ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ 20 ΤΣΑΝΤΕΣ!ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΡΝΑΚΙΑ!
> ΤΖΕΛ,ΝΥΧΙΑ,ΚΟΦΤΑΚΙΑ! ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ!
> ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΚΕΡ!ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΘΗΚΑ Κ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΚΕΡ!
> Α! ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο το τελευταιο με το παιδι ηταν ολα τα λεφτα !!!! εχω λιωσει !! δεν υπαρχει λεμε !!!!!!!  :Smile: 

εγω επαιρνα λεφτα κ ψωνιζα ρουχα, σεξυ φορεματα, δωδεκαποντα, σεξυ εσωρουχα, ζαρτιερες, αλλαξα τα μαλλια μου 3 χρωματα ειμουν καστανοξανθη, τα κανα μετα ξανθα κ κοτσαρα απο κατω ροζ ανταυγειες, μετα παλι κατσανοξανθα... 
αγοραζα τσαντες κ ηθελα να ειναι μαρκες αξεσουαρ τα παντα ειχα τρελη εμμονη με το shopping !!!!!

(εντωμεταξυ απ αυτα που εχω παρει δεν εχω φορεσει ουτε τα μισα...:P)

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Είχα ακούσει από γνωστό για ένα τύπο που πούλησε το σπίτι του για να ξεχρεώσει η γκόμενα του (η οποία ψώνιζε αβέρτα με πιστωτικές και έτσι είχε φτάσει να χρωστάει μια περιουσία). Προφανώς και δεν είχε σημασία ουδεμία ταμπέλα/ διάγνωση αλλά οι πράξεις αυτής της γυναίκας που πήρε μαζί της και άλλους στην κατρακύλλα. Καλά σίγουρα κι αυτός μεγάλο θύμα αλλά the point is ότι είναι παράλογο να πει αυτή ότι έφταιγε μια αρρώστια και όχι η ίδια γι'αυτό που έκανε.
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως έχω διαβάσει πως ο διπολικός χαρακτήρας είναι βίαιος ενώ ο σχιζοφρενής προτιμάει να απέχει από όλα. Τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι το χειρότερο που λέτε?


Ο ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ Κ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ!
ΕΝΩ Ο ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ. Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΧΤΩΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ,ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ!ΠΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ!

----------


## carrot

> Ο ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ Κ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ!
> ΕΝΩ Ο ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ. Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΧΤΩΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ,ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ!ΠΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ!


Το συγκριτικό σου λοιπόν με τα δικά σου στάνταρ είναι η βλάβη που παθαίνει ο ίδιος και όχι η βλάβη που δημιουργεί σε άλλους αν κατάλαβα καλά ε....;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Ο ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ Κ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ!


 αυτο στο εχει πει γιατρος;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> χαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο το τελευταιο με το παιδι ηταν ολα τα λεφτα !!!! εχω λιωσει !! δεν υπαρχει λεμε !!!!!!! 
> 
> εγω επαιρνα λεφτα κ ψωνιζα ρουχα, σεξυ φορεματα, δωδεκαποντα, σεξυ εσωρουχα, ζαρτιερες, αλλαξα τα μαλλια μου 3 χρωματα ειμουν καστανοξανθη, τα κανα μετα ξανθα κ κοτσαρα απο κατω ροζ ανταυγειες, μετα παλι κατσανοξανθα... 
> αγοραζα τσαντες κ ηθελα να ειναι μαρκες αξεσουαρ τα παντα ειχα τρελη εμμονη με το shopping !!!!!
> 
> (εντωμεταξυ απ αυτα που εχω παρει δεν εχω φορεσει ουτε τα μισα...:P)


ΓΕΛΑΣ?
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ(ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΥΙΘΕΤΗΣΗ)ΚΑΙ ΤΡΩΓΑΜΕ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ!ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΙΑΝΕΨΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ 2 ΜΗΝΩΝ!ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ!
ΤΗΝ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ?
ΣΚΥΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ,ΝΑΙ!
ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΜΟΥ,ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ!ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΣ!
Η ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ,ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΚΑΛΑ!ΘΑ ΒΡΗΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΩΡΟ ΣΤΑ 42 ΜΟΥ!
ΧΤΥΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ!
ΤΟ ΜΩΡΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είχα ακούσει από γνωστό για ένα τύπο που πούλησε το σπίτι του για να ξεχρεώσει η γκόμενα του (η οποία ψώνιζε αβέρτα με πιστωτικές και έτσι είχε φτάσει να χρωστάει μια περιουσία). Προφανώς και δεν είχε σημασία ουδεμία ταμπέλα/ διάγνωση αλλά οι πράξεις αυτής της γυναίκας που πήρε μαζί της και άλλους στην κατρακύλλα. Καλά σίγουρα κι αυτός μεγάλο θύμα αλλά the point is ότι είναι παράλογο να πει αυτή ότι έφταιγε μια αρρώστια και όχι η ίδια γι'αυτό που έκανε.
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως έχω διαβάσει πως ο διπολικός χαρακτήρας είναι βίαιος ενώ ο σχιζοφρενής προτιμάει να απέχει από όλα. Τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι το χειρότερο που λέτε?


Insect φυσικα κ εχει σημασια η αρρωστια γιατι αν η κοπελα ηταν σε μανια επομενο ειναι να μην εχει πληρη συναισθηση του τι πραγματικα κανει κ ποσο καταστοφικο ειναι ολο αυτο..... κατι που αν δεν ηταν σε μανια μπορει να μην το κανε ποτε... φυσικα κ εχουν σημασια οι πραξεις, αλλα για μενα δεν μετραει μονο το αποτελεσμα αλλα κ κατω απο ποιες προυποθεσεις εγινε κατι, πως οδηγηθηκε καποιος ως εκει...

Δεν καταλαβα γιατι να φταιε η ιδια ??? να φταιει δηλαδη επειδη της ετυχε η κωλοαρρωστια, ηρθε το κωλοεπεισοδιο κ εκανε ανεξελεγκτα πραγματα?? 

Κ απο που κ ως που ο χαρακτηρας του ανθρωπου ειναι σταθερος κ δεν αλλοιωνεται?? Προσωπικα οταν ημουν σε μανια εκανα πραγματα που απορω τωρα με τον εαυτο μου πως μπορεσα κ τα εκανα... δεν ημουν εγω εκεινη τη στιγμη... δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη τοτε πχ μπορει να ξεσπουσα, χτυπουσα ατομα, ψωνιζα, χορευα σαν τρελη, επιζητουσα σεξ κτλ οτι παντα ετσι ειμαι... καμια σχεση....

οσο για το τελευταιο που λες τι ειναι χειροτερο και τα δυο ειναι παρ το ενα κ χτυπα το αλλο....
α κ ο διπολικος χαρακτηρας δεν ειναι παντα βιαιος.. παρορμητικος ειναι πιο πολυ αλλα αν τυχουν κ αναλογες συνθηκες μπορει ν γινει κ βιαιος αλλα ως εκει.. οχι δλδ επικινδυνος...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ?
> ΕΓΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ PC!ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ!
> ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ.ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ!
> ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!


δεν εχεις υπομανια...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> αυτο στο εχει πει γιατρος;


 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ

----------


## carrot

> ΝΑΙ!ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Ψ.Ν.Α ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ


Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι πως τα ναρκωτικά καίνε τον εγκέφαλλο... δεν το έχεις ακούσει να λένε "αυτός είναι καμμένος από τα ναρκωτικά"...?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ο ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ Κ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ!
> ΕΝΩ Ο ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ. Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΧΤΩΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ,ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ!ΠΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ!


Δεν συμφωνω ρε συ... 
Δεν ισχυει το οτι ο σχιζοφρενης μετα απο επεισοδιο παθαινει ο εγκεφαλος βλαβη κ δεν επανερχεται.... με τα καταλληλα φαρμακα κ την προσπαθεια κ την παροδο του χρονου φευγουν τα ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα κ μπορει να ζησει κανονικα τη ζωη του...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> ΝΑΙ!ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Ψ.Ν.Α ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ


και γω εχω σχιζ δηλαδη εχω υποστει βλαβες;και επειδη τους βλεπετε τι;αυτο τι σημαινει;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΝΑΙ!ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Ψ.Ν.Α ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ


Λολ τι διαβαζω !! ρε συ ενα σωρο ψυχ προβληματα υπαρχουν δεν ειναι μονο η σχιζοφρενεια, μην κολλας...

Οταν νοσηλευομουν ειχαμε απ ολα, ατομα κ με ψυχωση, καταθλιψη, διπολικη, αυτισμο, ανορεξια, αγχος τα παντα.....

Που το ξερεις εσυ οτι αυτοι που βλεπεις εξω απ το ψνα ειναι σχιζοφρενεις??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Δεν συμφωνω ρε συ... 
> Δεν ισχυει το οτι ο σχιζοφρενης μετα απο επεισοδιο παθαινει ο εγκεφαλος βλαβη κ δεν επανερχεται.... με τα καταλληλα φαρμακα κ την προσπαθεια κ την παροδο του χρονου φευγουν τα ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα κ μπορει να ζησει κανονικα τη ζωη του...


ΕΧΩ Κ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΙΚΛΟΠΕΔΙΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

και επειδη τους βλεπει εξω απο το ψνα τι;

μαρια πολυ ρατσιστικα βλεπεις το θεμα ψυχωση!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΧΩ Κ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΙΚΛΟΠΕΔΙΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ


μαλακιες λεει...

πριν ποσους αιωνες εχει γραφτει αυτη η εγκυκλοπαιδεια αν λεει κατι τετοιο ?????

----------


## carrot

Αν βρείς έστω και έναν που να μην έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιο ναρκωτικό προτού ασθενήσει από ψύχωση έλα να μας το πεις και να το γράψεις να το διαβάσουμε όλοι...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ?
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΆΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ!ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> και επειδη τους βλεπει εξω απο το ψνα τι;
> 
> μαρια πολυ ρατσιστικα βλεπεις το θεμα ψυχωση!


συμφωνω!!

πραγματι, κ επειδη τους βλεπει τι μ αυτο?? κ που ξερει οτι ειναι ολοι σχιζοφρενεις??

το να αντιμετωπιζουμε κατι ρατσιστικα ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο, μαρια αν εσενα σε αντιμετωπιζε καποιος ρατσιστικα λογω διπολικης πως θα σου φαινοτανε ??

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μαρεσει που εχεις και αδερφη με ψυχωση και δεν ξερεις τιποτα για το θεμα!
ο γιατρος μου ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν σημαινει πως επειδη ειμαι σχιζοφρενης εχω και βλαβες!
τωρα εσυ αφου το ειδες και σε εγκυκλοπαιδια οκ.............

----------


## carrot

> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ?
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΆΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ!ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ?


Μπορούσες να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> και επειδη τους βλεπει εξω απο το ψνα τι;
> 
> μαρια πολυ ρατσιστικα βλεπεις το θεμα ψυχωση!


ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ?
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ 8 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ?

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

γιατι την φοβασαι;
εσυ θα ηθελες να σε φοβουνται;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ?
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΆΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ!ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ?


ρε συ μαρια τι σε εχει πιασει τωρα με τους σχιζοφρενεις?? κ πες οτι ειναι οντως σχιζοφρενεις αυτοι που βλεπεις, οκ κ τι μ αυτο??

οχι, δεν παθαινει ο εγκεφαλος βλαβη....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ?
> ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ 8 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ?


γιατι την φοβασαι ?? τι μπορει να σου κανει?? 

θα επρεπε να εισαι διπλα της κ να την στηριζεις κ να αλληλοστηριζεστε κ οχι να την φοβασαι...

κ οσο για αυτην την καραμελα που εχω ακουσει πολλακις σχετικα με τους ψυχωτικους οτι ειναι "επικινδυνοι" , εχω να πω οτι ενας διπολικος σε φαση μανιας ειναι 10 φορες πιο "επικινδυνος" απο εναν σχιζοφρενη.....

----------


## carrot

Είναι ανούσιο να το λέμε συνεχώς. Η πτώση στις νοητικές ικανότητες της σχιζοφρένειας μειώνονται με την λήψη των φαρμάκων που χρησιμοποιούνται για την θεραπεία (?) της, η αλλιώς τα αντιψυχωτικά. Όπως έχει πει χαρακτηριστικά ένας γιατρός δεν μπορούμε να θεραπεύσουμε την σχιζοφρένεια γιατί πολύ απλά αυτό που είναι υπεύθυνο για τις ψυχωσικές σκέψεις είναι υπεύθυνο και για την εφυία.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Μπορούσες να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους?


ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΤΙΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ!
ΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΤΗΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΛΑΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ!
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΓΥΜΝΟΙ!ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΧΑ!ΔΕΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΙ 2011 ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΞΑΘΛΙΩΣΗ!
ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΤΙ?

----------


## carrot

> κ οσο για αυτην την καραμελα που εχω ακουσει πολλακις σχετικα με τους ψυχωτικους οτι ειναι "επικινδυνοι" , εχω να πω οτι ενας διπολικος σε φαση μανιας ειναι 10 φορες πιο "επικινδυνος" απο εναν σχιζοφρενη.....


Η μανία είναι μια κατηγορία ψύχωσης, άλλωστε γ'αυτό δίνουν τα ίδια φάρμακα (συν ένα για την κατάθλιψη). Απλά λένε διπολική (δηλάδή ψύχωση μεγαλομανίας και κατάθλιψη) και σχιζοφρένεια (σκέτη ψύχωση χωρίς εμφανή συναισθηματική διαταραχή παρά μόνο παράλογες σκέψεις). Αν κάποιος είναι βίαιος, δείχνει σημάδια επικηνδινότητας τον ποτίζουν με φόβο... σαν δηλητίριο φιδιού ένα πράμα...
Από κει και πέρα έχουν βγάλει άπειρες διαγνώσεις με σκοπό να ατομικεύσουν την κάθε περίπτωση όσο πιο επιστημονικά μπορούν. Φαντάζεσαι το γιατί...

σημ: δες την ταινία Shutter Island, να πάρεις μια γεύση... σχιζοφρενής ο ντικάπριο, διπολική η σύζηγος...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΤΙΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ!
> ΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΤΗΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΛΑΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΓΥΜΝΟΙ!ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΧΑ!ΔΕΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΙ 2011 ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΞΑΘΛΙΩΣΗ!
> ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΤΙ?


ειναι συγκλονιστικο κ απεριγραπτο αυτο που συμβαινει.... πραγματικα αναρωτιεμαι αν θα προχωρησουμε ποτε κ σ αυτον τον τομεα, της ψυχικης υγειας.... αν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχουν ακομα τετοιες συνθηκες κ ομως τα βλεπεις κ αναρωτιεσαι σε ποια εποχη ζεις... γαμωτο δεν αξιζει σε κανεναν να βρισκεται σε τετοια κατασταση.. εβλεπα πριν καμια βδομαδα μια εκπομπη για το δρομακαιτειο κ ειχα σοκαριστει... το πιο σοκαριστικο ηταν ενα ντοκιμπαντερ που ειχα δει στο youtube για τη λερο... οι εικονες απλα απεριγραπτες....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> ρε συ μαρια τι σε εχει πιασει τωρα με τους σχιζοφρενεις?? κ πες οτι ειναι οντως σχιζοφρενεις αυτοι που βλεπεις, οκ κ τι μ αυτο??
> 
> οχι, δεν παθαινει ο εγκεφαλος βλαβη....


ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΣ,ΡΩΤΗΣΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ!
ΟΚ?ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΟΜΟΥΝ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΓΑ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΑΓΑ!
ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ!
ΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ,ΠΗΓΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ!
ΕΙΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ,ΕΙΤΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ,ΕΙΤΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Η μανία είναι μια κατηγορία ψύχωσης, άλλωστε γ'αυτό δίνουν τα ίδια φάρμακα (συν ένα για την κατάθλιψη). Απλά λένε διπολική (δηλάδή ψύχωση μεγαλομανίας και κατάθλιψη) και σχιζοφρένεια (σκέτη ψύχωση χωρίς εμφανή συναισθηματική διαταραχή παρά μόνο παράλογες σκέψεις). Αν κάποιος είναι βίαιος, δείχνει σημάδια επικηνδινότητας τον ποτίζουν με φόβο...
> Από κει και πέρα έχουν βγάλει άπειρες διαγνώσεις με σκοπό να ατομικεύσουν την κάθε περίπτωση όσο πιο επιστημονικά μπορούν. Φαντάζεσαι το γιατί...


I know.....:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΣ,ΡΩΤΗΣΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ!
> ΟΚ?ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΟΜΟΥΝ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΓΑ,ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΑΓΑ!
> ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ!
> ΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ,ΠΗΓΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ!
> ΕΙΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ,ΕΙΤΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ,ΕΙΤΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ


συμφωνω με το τελευταιο, οτι ολοι τον ιδιο γολγοθα ανεβαινουμε... με ο,τι ο καθενας προβλημα εχει...

επισης δεν ρωτησα πουθενα εγω τι ειναι καλυτερο, αρχικα εγω δεν αναφερα καν τη λεξη "ψυχωση", εσυ ξεκινησες λεγοντας για την αδερφη σου που εχει διπολικη κ ψυχωση κ ειπες οτι καλυτερα που δεν εχεις ψυχωση κ εγραψα 3 φορες οτι αλλο ειναι η μια ασθενεια κ αλλο η αλλη κ να μην συγκρινουμε κ συγχεουμε 2 διαφερετικες ασθενειες...
επισης σε προηγουμενα ποστς σου εγραφες οτι βλεπεις σχιζοφρενεις εξω απ το ψνα κ οτι παθαινει βλαβη ο εγκεφαλος... κ εμεις σου απαντησαμε...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> γιατι την φοβασαι ?? τι μπορει να σου κανει?? 
> 
> θα επρεπε να εισαι διπλα της κ να την στηριζεις κ να αλληλοστηριζεστε κ οχι να την φοβασαι...
> 
> κ οσο για αυτην την καραμελα που εχω ακουσει πολλακις σχετικα με τους ψυχωτικους οτι ειναι "επικινδυνοι" , εχω να πω οτι ενας διπολικος σε φαση μανιας ειναι 10 φορες πιο "επικινδυνος" απο εναν σχιζοφρενη.....


ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ!ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ!
ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ!
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΥΑΝΟΗΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!
ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΩΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ!
Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ,ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΑΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ!
Η ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΕΙ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΣΩ!
ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ!
ΑΥΤΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΗΣΩ!
ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!
ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΩ!ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ!
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΑ ΒΡΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ,ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Η μανία είναι μια κατηγορία ψύχωσης, άλλωστε γ'αυτό δίνουν τα ίδια φάρμακα (συν ένα για την κατάθλιψη). Απλά λένε διπολική (δηλάδή ψύχωση μεγαλομανίας και κατάθλιψη) και σχιζοφρένεια (σκέτη ψύχωση χωρίς εμφανή συναισθηματική διαταραχή παρά μόνο παράλογες σκέψεις). Αν κάποιος είναι βίαιος, δείχνει σημάδια επικηνδινότητας τον ποτίζουν με φόβο... σαν δηλητίριο φιδιού ένα πράμα...
> Από κει και πέρα έχουν βγάλει άπειρες διαγνώσεις με σκοπό να ατομικεύσουν την κάθε περίπτωση όσο πιο επιστημονικά μπορούν. Φαντάζεσαι το γιατί...
> 
> σημ: δες την ταινία Shutter Island, να πάρεις μια γεύση... σχιζοφρενής ο ντικάπριο, διπολική η σύζηγος...


Thanks για την ταινια!! Θα την δω !!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ!ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ!
> ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ!
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΥΑΝΟΗΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!
> ΓΙΑΤΙ?
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΩΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ!
> Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ,ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΑΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ!
> Η ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!
> ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΕΙ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΩΝΙΣΩ!
> ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ!
> ...


ρε συ μην σκεφτεσαι ετσι γιατι αγχωνεσαι σε πιανει ανασφαλεια κ φοβος κ νιωθεις χειροτερα....
καταλαβαινω οτι λογω της αδερφης σου σου εχει μπει ο φοβος οτι μπορει να συμβει κ σε σενα το ιδιο, αλλα δεν ωφελει σε τιποτε να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχως κ να αυξανεται το αγχος σου κατακορυφα...
προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις, να ασχοληθεις με τον εαυτο σου κ να αξιοποιησεις τις θετικες του πλευρες, να ζεις το σημερα, το παρον κ να μην κανεις μακρινες κ αρνητικες σκεψεις του τυπου "αν το ενα.." κ "αν το αλλο.." κ "αν το παραλλο.." κ παει λεγοντας..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> συμφωνω με το τελευταιο, οτι ολοι τον ιδιο γολγοθα ανεβαινουμε... με ο,τι ο καθενας προβλημα εχει...
> 
> επισης δεν ρωτησα πουθενα εγω τι ειναι καλυτερο, αρχικα εγω δεν αναφερα καν τη λεξη "ψυχωση", εσυ ξεκινησες λεγοντας για την αδερφη σου που εχει διπολικη κ ψυχωση κ ειπες οτι καλυτερα που δεν εχεις ψυχωση κ εγραψα 3 φορες οτι αλλο ειναι η μια ασθενεια κ αλλο η αλλη κ να μην συγκρινουμε κ συγχεουμε 2 διαφερετικες ασθενειες...
> επισης σε προηγουμενα ποστς σου εγραφες οτι βλεπεις σχιζοφρενεις εξω απ το ψνα κ οτι παθαινει βλαβη ο εγκεφαλος... κ εμεις σου απαντησαμε...


ΣΟΡΥ!ΔΕΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΛΛΟΣ!
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΧΤΑΡΜΑ!ΤΟ ΓΑΜΗΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΒΓΑΛΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ?
ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ?
Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ?
Η ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ?
ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΙΝΑ ΣΤΙΧΕΙΑ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΙΑ?
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ?
Η΄ΤΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ?

Υ.Γ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΨΗ!ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΣΩ!ΘΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΚΛΟΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ!
ΤΙ ΣΥΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ,ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ!ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΙ ΒΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΣΟΡΥ!ΔΕΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΛΛΟΣ!
> ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ!


ok nothing matters !!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΧΤΑΡΜΑ!ΤΟ ΓΑΜΗΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΒΓΑΛΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ?
> ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ?
> Η ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ?
> Η ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ?
> ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΙΝΑ ΣΤΙΧΕΙΑ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΙΑ?
> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ?
> Η΄ΤΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ?


λολλ πραγματι το γαμησαμε το θεμα !!!!!

αστο μην το ψαχνεις λολ !!!!!!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Υ.Γ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΨΗ!ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΣΩ!ΘΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΚΛΟΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ!
> ΤΙ ΣΥΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ,ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ!ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΙ ΒΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ!


οκ δεκτη η συγνωμη σου μαρακι απλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω αποψεις οπως αν ειχα ψυχωση θα ντρεπομουν και κατι τετοια!

κομμα σορυ που σου χαλασαμε το θεμα! :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

coma πως εισαι ??  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> οκ δεκτη η συγνωμη σου μαρακι απλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω αποψεις οπως αν ειχα ψυχωση θα ντρεπομουν και κατι τετοια!
> 
> κομμα σορυ που σου χαλασαμε το θεμα!


ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ!ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΜΑΞΕΙΣ!
ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ,ΟΣΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΧΩΡΕΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ!
ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΕΛΕΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΚΑΤΑ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΕΝΟΧΙΚΗ!
ΟΣΟ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ!ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ!
ΕΝΩ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ,ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΝΟΧΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΝΧΕΙΣ,ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ!
ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΗΒΙΩΣΕΙ!
ΕΧΕΙ ΒΡΥΣΕΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ,ΕΧΕΙ ΧΤΗΠΙΣΕΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ,ΕΧΕΙ ΦΟΝΑΞΕΙ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΙΤΩΝΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ,ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ,ΦΙΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ,ΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΡΟΜΠΑ,ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΝΩΝ ΜΑΣ,ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΦΤΟΥΜΕ! ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ!
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ,ΚΑΛΑ,ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΦΤΗΛΙΣΕΙΣ?ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ?ΝΑ ΕΚΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ!
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ?ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ!ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ!ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΩΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΣΤΟΥΚΙΑ!

----------


## coma

παιδιά καλησπέρα 

κι η μανία ψύχωση είναι ..εγώ άμα πάω να πάθω μανία παθαίνω μια ψιλοψύχωση ..δηλ ντάξει ψιλό..δεν ακούω φωνές αλλά όσο να ναι κάτι παθαίνω

----------


## carrot

Καλησπέρα coma,
Έχω περάσει από κάτι παρόμοιο και όπως εσύ ούτε γω άκουγα φωνές αλλά είχα αρκετά από τα συμπτώματα της λεγόμενης τρέλας. 
Μπράβο σου που παραδέχεσαι το πρόβλημα που σου παρουσιάστηκε σε μια περίοδος στη ζωή σου άλλωστε όλοι μπορούμε να πάθουμε και από κάτι σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> παιδιά καλησπέρα 
> 
> κι η μανία ψύχωση είναι ..εγώ άμα πάω να πάθω μανία παθαίνω μια ψιλοψύχωση ..δηλ ντάξει ψιλό..δεν ακούω φωνές αλλά όσο να ναι κάτι παθαίνω


Hey coma πως εισαι ??  :Smile: 

Ετσι ειναι, κι εγω στα 2 μανιακα επεισοδια που εκανα δεν ακουγα φωνες ουτε ειχα καποιο αλλο ψυχωτικο συμτωμα, αλλα η αισθηση που ειχα ειναι σαν να την ακουσα κ αυτα που εκανα ξεπερνουσαν κατα πολυ το φυσιολογικο...

Πολλες φορες βεβαια επειδη καποια συμπτωματα της μανιας ειναι κοινα με την ψυχωση, μπορει κ οι γιατροι να βγαλουν λαθος συμπερασμα...

Σημασια εχει ομως οτι περασανε αυτες οι φασεις, προχωραμε μπροστα τωρα!!!!!

KissesSsS!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nodragsnomed9

> καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα...
> είμαι διπολική παίρνω φάρμακα εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχω υποτροπιάσει, δηλαδή δεν έχω πάθει επεισόδιο εδώ και 6 χρόνια.
> θα ήθελα να απεξαρτηθώ από τα φάρμακα..παίρνω αντιψυχωτικό (σολιάν ) και σταθεροποιητή (τριλεπτάλ).
> υπάρχει κάποιος από σας που τα κατάφερε χωρίς φάρμακα; 
> θα ήθελα πολύ να τον γνωρίσω...............


Γεια σου coma, παιρνω ακριβως τα ιδια περιπου χρονια (6) ψυχοφαρμακα και ειμαι διπολικη. Οι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να τα παιρνω για μια ζωη. Τα solian τα επαιρνα στις αρχες, μετα δυστυχως τα εκοψα με προτροπη της μητερας μου και εξελιχθηκε σε επεισοδιο μανιας. Απο τοτε παλεψα με πολλα φαρμακα και τωρα πλεον παιρνω aripiprazole 15mg και tiaquel 300mg αλλα οπως σου ειπα μου ειπαν ετσι οι γιατροι, τωρα δεν ξερω ισως και εσυ χρειαστει να τα παιρνεις εφ ορου ζωης, αν τα καταφερεις χωρις, πες μου κ εμενα τον τροπο χεχε  :Smile:

----------


## elis

Εγω παιρνω 9mg invega
5 aloperidin
300 seroquel λειτουργουν τα φαρμακα αψογα και δουλευω βοηθοσ αγροτη με μεροκαματο 15 ευρω κυριωσ κουβαλαω αλλα την ξερω ολη τη δουλεια θα επρεπε να εχω παρει συνταξη με 20ετια

----------


## andreas86

Ερώτηση εάν κόψω τα φάρμακα χωρίς την ανάμειξη ψυχιάτρου τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει αυτό;; Το έχει κάνει κανείς;;

----------


## elis

Θα απορυθμιστεισ αυτα ειναι αλλα κολπα νομιζω αυτο θελει κορτιζονη μη ρωτησεισ πωσ το ξερω δεν επαιρνα τιποτα μονο τσιγαρο αλλα πηρα ναρκωτικα γτ ηθελα να βοηθησω και να μαθω την αληθεια και να κοψεισ τα φαρμακα θα ειναι χειροτερα γτ δεν μπορεισ να σχετιστεισ υγιωσ αυτο ειναι το προβλημα σου τα φαρμακα αστα κι αρχισε το τσιγαρο για να μιλασ μονο και να μην κανεισ σεξ με οποιον να ναι

----------

